# UK politicians ran pedophile ring



## Vikrant

Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.

---

A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.

The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.

Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”

Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.

It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.

Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.

Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.

He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.

He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”

Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.

PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s


----------



## Vikrant

It gets more sinister actually. The Scotland Yard knew about it and participated in cover up.

---

Scotland Yard is facing allegations of a “cover-up” after a father of an eight-year-old boy murdered in the 1980s reportedly said that his son may have died at the hands of a Westminster paedophile ring. Vishambar Mehrotra’s son Vishal was abducted as he walked home from Putney on 29 July 1981. He claims he received an anonymous call from a male prostitute in the months following.

The retired magistrate told The Daily Telegraph that he later recorded a male prostitute saying in a telephone call that his son may have been kidnapped and taken to the Elm Guest House.

Mr Mehrotra told The Telegraph he took the recording to the police by they refused to investigate the allegation. “He told me he believed Vishal may have been taken by paedophiles in the Elm Guest House near Barnes Common,” Mr Mehrotra said. “He talked about judges and politicians who were abusing little boys.” He added: “At that time I trusted the police. But when nothing happened I became confused and concerned. Now it clear to me that there has been a huge cover-up. There is no doubt in my mind.”

The allegation is the latest in widespread claims surrounding an establishment cover-up at Elm Guest House, in south-west London, purportedly the venue for the abuse of boys from local care homes in the 1970s and 1980s. However, despite lurid allegations involving high-profile public figures, no charges relating to the guest house have yet been brought.

Westminster child abuse scandal Scotland Yard accused of cover-up over death of boy in 1980s - Crime - UK - The Independent


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> It gets more sinister actually. The Scotland Yard knew about it and participated in cover up.
> 
> ---
> 
> Scotland Yard is facing allegations of a “cover-up” after a father of an eight-year-old boy murdered in the 1980s reportedly said that his son may have died at the hands of a Westminster paedophile ring. Vishambar Mehrotra’s son Vishal was abducted as he walked home from Putney on 29 July 1981. He claims he received an anonymous call from a male prostitute in the months following.
> 
> The retired magistrate told The Daily Telegraph that he later recorded a male prostitute saying in a telephone call that his son may have been kidnapped and taken to the Elm Guest House.
> 
> Mr Mehrotra told The Telegraph he took the recording to the police by they refused to investigate the allegation. “He told me he believed Vishal may have been taken by paedophiles in the Elm Guest House near Barnes Common,” Mr Mehrotra said. “He talked about judges and politicians who were abusing little boys.” He added: “At that time I trusted the police. But when nothing happened I became confused and concerned. Now it clear to me that there has been a huge cover-up. There is no doubt in my mind.”
> 
> The allegation is the latest in widespread claims surrounding an establishment cover-up at Elm Guest House, in south-west London, purportedly the venue for the abuse of boys from local care homes in the 1970s and 1980s. However, despite lurid allegations involving high-profile public figures, no charges relating to the guest house have yet been brought.
> 
> Westminster child abuse scandal Scotland Yard accused of cover-up over death of boy in 1980s - Crime - UK - The Independent




Vik      those names are absolutely strange to me-----they do not seem like anything     muslims, Iranians,   afghanis or hindus use----------HINDU????


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets more sinister actually. The Scotland Yard knew about it and participated in cover up.
> 
> ---
> 
> Scotland Yard is facing allegations of a “cover-up” after a father of an eight-year-old boy murdered in the 1980s reportedly said that his son may have died at the hands of a Westminster paedophile ring. Vishambar Mehrotra’s son Vishal was abducted as he walked home from Putney on 29 July 1981. He claims he received an anonymous call from a male prostitute in the months following.
> 
> The retired magistrate told The Daily Telegraph that he later recorded a male prostitute saying in a telephone call that his son may have been kidnapped and taken to the Elm Guest House.
> 
> Mr Mehrotra told The Telegraph he took the recording to the police by they refused to investigate the allegation. “He told me he believed Vishal may have been taken by paedophiles in the Elm Guest House near Barnes Common,” Mr Mehrotra said. “He talked about judges and politicians who were abusing little boys.” He added: “At that time I trusted the police. But when nothing happened I became confused and concerned. Now it clear to me that there has been a huge cover-up. There is no doubt in my mind.”
> 
> The allegation is the latest in widespread claims surrounding an establishment cover-up at Elm Guest House, in south-west London, purportedly the venue for the abuse of boys from local care homes in the 1970s and 1980s. However, despite lurid allegations involving high-profile public figures, no charges relating to the guest house have yet been brought.
> 
> Westminster child abuse scandal Scotland Yard accused of cover-up over death of boy in 1980s - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vik      those names are absolutely strange to me-----they do not seem like anything     muslims, Iranians,   afghanis or hindus use----------HINDU????
Click to expand...


One of the victims was a Hindu boy who was abducted. His father played an important role in bringing attention to the ring. One of the characteristics of the mainstream western media is that they like to suppress news that portray white societies in less than flattering lights. Because of that, this ring operated and got away with murder and abuse of young children.


----------



## Vikrant

Some seriously depraved stuff!

---

Police were told a Cabinet minister and prominent MPs were abusing children 26 years ago at a block of luxury flats used by politicians but nothing was done, a senior MP revealed yesterday.
Fears of a cover-up of an Establishment paedophile ring deepened last night as an MP said he handed over evidence in 1988 of ‘abuse parties’ at Dolphin Square and other London locations, but an investigation was shelved by Scotland Yard.
Labour’s John Mann said the case was closed within three months on the orders of ‘those at the top’.
His revelation came as it emerged that police are probing disturbing reports of three murders linked to the alleged VIP paedophile ring in the 1970s and 1980s.
A victim has claimed he saw a Conservative MP strangle a 12-year-old boy to death at an ‘abuse party’ in a Central London townhouse around 1980. 
The witness, known only as Nick, says a Tory Cabinet minister watched two men kill a second boy in a depraved sexual assault a year later. 
He has also told police he saw a boy of ten or 11 being run over in broad daylight.
The extraordinary allegations come just days after Scotland Yard announced it was setting up a new inquiry, Operation Midland, to investigate ‘possible homicides’ more than 30 years ago linked to a child abuse network said to involve senior politicians, spy chiefs, prominent military and legal figures.
But yesterday Mr Mann claimed the Metropolitan Police knew back in 1988 that these sex parties were happening and did nothing to stop them. 


Read more: MP John Mann told police about VIP paedophile ring s parties 26 years go Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Indofred

There's a lot more to this than the OP has mentioned.
These reports date back to the 80s, quite a long time ago, but I understand there may have been nasty activity much later than that.
One thing that interests me is the sudden dropping of William Hague, a man that was on top of his career, and everything to lose by going suddenly.

I seems to have lost my files when I changed computer, but I recall he lived at an address in Dolphin Square, where the MI6 kiddie fiddling ring worked.


----------



## I.P.Freely

The Kincora boys club in Belfast was a multi faith  oasis for protestant and catholic paedophiles.They would forget religious warfare as long as they could fuck children.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Thatcher and the Windsor's would have Jimmy Saville around quite a lot, wasn't Randy Andy Windsor's best friend a convicted American paedo?
Margaret Thatcher Told Of Sir Peter Morrison Paedophile Claims


----------



## Vikrant

British teacher who bragged he taught Harry Potter star Daniel Radcliffe 'has fled India to avoid child sex abuse trial and is now working at a school in Kuwait'

Read more: Paul Meekin who taught Daniel Radcliffe fled India to avoid sex abuse trial Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Coyote

Unbelievable...


----------



## Howey

Coyote said:


> Unbelievable...



Not at all. I know of a Brit who travels to Thailand to get it on with underage he-she's.

People are sick everywhere,  it just seems Britain has more than their fair share.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vikrant said:


> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s



Curiously, there was an American pedo ring going on in the 80s as well which makes me wonder if they were connected.

The Franklin Coverup Scandal The Child sex ring that reached Bush Reagan Whitehouse


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Some seriously depraved stuff!
> 
> ---
> 
> Police were told a Cabinet minister and prominent MPs were abusing children 26 years ago at a block of luxury flats used by politicians but nothing was done, a senior MP revealed yesterday.
> Fears of a cover-up of an Establishment paedophile ring deepened last night as an MP said he handed over evidence in 1988 of ‘abuse parties’ at Dolphin Square and other London locations, but an investigation was shelved by Scotland Yard.
> Labour’s John Mann said the case was closed within three months on the orders of ‘those at the top’.
> His revelation came as it emerged that police are probing disturbing reports of three murders linked to the alleged VIP paedophile ring in the 1970s and 1980s.
> A victim has claimed he saw a Conservative MP strangle a 12-year-old boy to death at an ‘abuse party’ in a Central London townhouse around 1980.
> The witness, known only as Nick, says a Tory Cabinet minister watched two men kill a second boy in a depraved sexual assault a year later.
> He has also told police he saw a boy of ten or 11 being run over in broad daylight.
> The extraordinary allegations come just days after Scotland Yard announced it was setting up a new inquiry, Operation Midland, to investigate ‘possible homicides’ more than 30 years ago linked to a child abuse network said to involve senior politicians, spy chiefs, prominent military and legal figures.
> But yesterday Mr Mann claimed the Metropolitan Police knew back in 1988 that these sex parties were happening and did nothing to stop them.
> 
> 
> Read more: MP John Mann told police about VIP paedophile ring s parties 26 years go Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



My God!  This sounds like something out of a horror movie or something!  What in the hell is wrong with people that they would want to do this to children . . . or anyone for that matter?


----------



## Vikrant

Delta4Embassy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiously, there was an American pedo ring going on in the 80s as well which makes me wonder if they were connected.
> 
> The Franklin Coverup Scandal The Child sex ring that reached Bush Reagan Whitehouse
Click to expand...


One of the reports I posted talks about the international nature of the ring although its leadership and primary patronage was located in the UK. They were going as far as Sri Lanka to smuggle children into UK using adoption as cover.


----------



## Vikrant

More detail is coming out now. The pedophile ring consisted of VIPs with royal connections. Underage boys were abused right inside Buckingham Palace and Balmoral Castle. 

VIP paedophile ring abused teenage boy INSIDE Buckingham Palace and Balmoral Castle - Mirror Online


----------



## Mindlight

Vikrant said:


> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s



I count 3 OPs started by you about sexual perversion in the UK. Looks like a hang up to me. Were you raped by a big beefy and hairy Brit or something. Should we start comparing levels of child abuse, marriage breakdown etc with the USA. Get some perspective!


----------



## Vikrant

Mindlight said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I count 3 OPs started by you about sexual perversion in the UK. Looks like a hang up to me. Were you raped by a big beefy and hairy Brit or something. Should we start comparing levels of child abuse, marriage breakdown etc with the USA. Get some perspective!
Click to expand...


Moron, I am raising an awareness.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I count 3 OPs started by you about sexual perversion in the UK. Looks like a hang up to me. Were you raped by a big beefy and hairy Brit or something. Should we start comparing levels of child abuse, marriage breakdown etc with the USA. Get some perspective!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron, I am raising an awareness.
Click to expand...





 Then shouting down those that show there is a bigger problem coming from the people of the Indian sub continent in regards to the same crime. You want to see the British tarred and feathered for their sex abuse while leaving those from the Indian sub continent to carry on abusing over 1 million children


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I count 3 OPs started by you about sexual perversion in the UK. Looks like a hang up to me. Were you raped by a big beefy and hairy Brit or something. Should we start comparing levels of child abuse, marriage breakdown etc with the USA. Get some perspective!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron, I am raising an awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shouting down those that show there is a bigger problem coming from the people of the Indian sub continent in regards to the same crime. You want to see the British tarred and feathered for their sex abuse while leaving those from the Indian sub continent to carry on abusing over 1 million children
Click to expand...


You are long from India in this thread. This is about UK.  

Why such a discomfort?


----------



## Vikrant

3 UK MPs named in Westminster paedophile ring - The Times of India


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> 3 UK MPs named in Westminster paedophile ring - The Times of India



  These guys are disgusting.  If I believed in capital punishment, I would say to take them out and put a bullet in their heads.  How could anyone do such things?  I could strangle them to death myself.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I count 3 OPs started by you about sexual perversion in the UK. Looks like a hang up to me. Were you raped by a big beefy and hairy Brit or something. Should we start comparing levels of child abuse, marriage breakdown etc with the USA. Get some perspective!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron, I am raising an awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shouting down those that show there is a bigger problem coming from the people of the Indian sub continent in regards to the same crime. You want to see the British tarred and feathered for their sex abuse while leaving those from the Indian sub continent to carry on abusing over 1 million children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are long from India in this thread. This is about UK.
> 
> Why such a discomfort?
Click to expand...




 Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Moron, I am raising an awareness.



So said the big hairy arsed Brit that shagged you.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.



Drr, these were all white British chaps.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drr, these were all white British chaps.
Click to expand...




 Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000 have already been questioned on charges of child rape. With over another 10,000 named by the girls as having taken part in the abuse. Just take the Rotherham scandal were 5 men were arrested and found guilty, and another 250 pakistani muslim men are under investigation.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drr, these were all white British chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000 have already been questioned on charges of child rape. With over another 10,000 named by the girls as having taken part in the abuse. Just take the Rotherham scandal were 5 men were arrested and found guilty, and another 250 pakistani muslim men are under investigation.
Click to expand...


Jimmy Savile did more than that on his own.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000



How many whites go on Asian holidays with the intention of having sex with children?

How tourists can help stop child sex trafficking CNN Travel



> When U.S. Ambassador to the Philippines Harry Thomas said last week that 40 percent of foreign men who visited the Philippines were sex tourists, .



652,626 Americans visited in 2013, meaning 261,059 American perverts went to have sex with children.

Care to comment?


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drr, these were all white British chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000 have already been questioned on charges of child rape. With over another 10,000 named by the girls as having taken part in the abuse. Just take the Rotherham scandal were 5 men were arrested and found guilty, and another 250 pakistani muslim men are under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jimmy Savile did more than that on his own.
Click to expand...




 Actually he didn't as he did not rape every child, he only abused the vast majority of them. In the Rotherham case the count was over 5,000 rapes of very young white girls in a racist manner by the men arrested and charged.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites go on Asian holidays with the intention of having sex with children?
> 
> How tourists can help stop child sex trafficking CNN Travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When U.S. Ambassador to the Philippines Harry Thomas said last week that 40 percent of foreign men who visited the Philippines were sex tourists, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 652,626 Americans visited in 2013, meaning 261,059 American perverts went to have sex with children.
> 
> Care to comment?
Click to expand...




 Shoot them and the problem will stop, but then the muslims will not have any US money from tourism.

 And you need to learn Maths as well, as it was not said 40% of all Americans are sex tourists, but 40% of foreign men which would put the American figure at closer to 130,525.


----------



## ChrisL

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites go on Asian holidays with the intention of having sex with children?
> 
> How tourists can help stop child sex trafficking CNN Travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When U.S. Ambassador to the Philippines Harry Thomas said last week that 40 percent of foreign men who visited the Philippines were sex tourists, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 652,626 Americans visited in 2013, meaning 261,059 American perverts went to have sex with children.
> 
> Care to comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot them and the problem will stop, but then the muslims will not have any US money from tourism.
> 
> And you need to learn Maths as well, as it was not said 40% of all Americans are sex tourists, but 40% of foreign men which would put the American figure at closer to 130,525.
Click to expand...


No kidding.  Foreign men does not equal American men.  There are perverts from all over the place.  It just so happens that having sexual relations with children is more acceptable practice in SOME countries, America not being one of them.


----------



## timslash

In our country, situtation isn't better.
Notorious pedophile teacher gave victims drug-laced cookies New York Post
FBI 100s have contacted us about pedophile case
In one year alone, approximately 4,300 child molesters in 15 states were released from
confinement.
* Of the 4,300 child molesters released, approximately 3.3% were rearrested within three years for
another sex offense against a child.
* Child molesters were on average approximately five years older than those sex offenders whose
victims were adults.
* Approximately 25% of child molesters were age 40 or older.
* Among those child molesters who were released in that one year, 60% had been confined for
molesting a child 13 years of younger.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, I am raising an awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said the big hairy arsed Brit that shagged you.
Click to expand...


It is no body's fault that you were shagged xxxxxxxx that caused you to wander around the globe confused. Leave this thread alone unless you have something of value to contribute.

Mod Edit: No family attacks please.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites go on Asian holidays with the intention of having sex with children?
> 
> How tourists can help stop child sex trafficking CNN Travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When U.S. Ambassador to the Philippines Harry Thomas said last week that 40 percent of foreign men who visited the Philippines were sex tourists, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 652,626 Americans visited in 2013, meaning 261,059 American perverts went to have sex with children.
> 
> Care to comment?
Click to expand...


Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.


----------



## Vikrant

timslash said:


> In our country, situtation isn't better.
> Notorious pedophile teacher gave victims drug-laced cookies New York Post
> FBI 100s have contacted us about pedophile case
> In one year alone, approximately 4,300 child molesters in 15 states were released from
> confinement.
> * Of the 4,300 child molesters released, approximately 3.3% were rearrested within three years for
> another sex offense against a child.
> * Child molesters were on average approximately five years older than those sex offenders whose
> victims were adults.
> * Approximately 25% of child molesters were age 40 or older.
> * Among those child molesters who were released in that one year, 60% had been confined for
> molesting a child 13 years of younger.



I understand that but this thread is not about U.S. 

This thread was not created to put down U.K. people either. We are simply raising awareness so that something can be done about it. There is a strong tendency among Brits ignore the uncomfortable things about their own society but they love to talk about uncomfortable things about others. I think this wrong and they ought be able to talk about uncomfortable things about themselves without getting upset.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.



You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
If that's anti American, so be it.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many whites go on Asian holidays with the intention of having sex with children?
> 
> How tourists can help stop child sex trafficking CNN Travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When U.S. Ambassador to the Philippines Harry Thomas said last week that 40 percent of foreign men who visited the Philippines were sex tourists, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 652,626 Americans visited in 2013, meaning 261,059 American perverts went to have sex with children.
> 
> Care to comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot them and the problem will stop, but then the muslims will not have any US money from tourism.
> 
> And you need to learn Maths as well, as it was not said 40% of all Americans are sex tourists, but 40% of foreign men which would put the American figure at closer to 130,525.
Click to expand...


Assuming women don't engage in sex tourism. They do.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drr, these were all white British chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000 have already been questioned on charges of child rape. With over another 10,000 named by the girls as having taken part in the abuse. Just take the Rotherham scandal were 5 men were arrested and found guilty, and another 250 pakistani muslim men are under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jimmy Savile did more than that on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't as he did not rape every child, he only abused the vast majority of them. In the Rotherham case the count was over 5,000 rapes of very young white girls in a racist manner by the men arrested and charged.
Click to expand...




Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drr, these were all white British chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000 have already been questioned on charges of child rape. With over another 10,000 named by the girls as having taken part in the abuse. Just take the Rotherham scandal were 5 men were arrested and found guilty, and another 250 pakistani muslim men are under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jimmy Savile did more than that on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't as he did not rape every child, he only abused the vast majority of them. In the Rotherham case the count was over 5,000 rapes of very young white girls in a racist manner by the men arrested and charged.
Click to expand...


To blame these few Muslim perverts is fine, but they were perverts first, crap Muslims second.
There are far more child sex offences (even pro rata) by non Muslims in the UK than by Muslims.
Jimmy Savile, a load of MPs, Secret service blokes and so on prove it.


----------



## Care4all

Delta4Embassy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiously, there was an American pedo ring going on in the 80s as well which makes me wonder if they were connected.
> 
> The Franklin Coverup Scandal The Child sex ring that reached Bush Reagan Whitehouse
Click to expand...

I was just going to bring this up, about the Pedo ring here in the USA in the 80's, with very similar circumstances....only they used mostly kids from orphanages I believe?


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
Click to expand...


The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till you injected Muslims into the discussion. This makes you a moron.


----------



## Care4all

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
Click to expand...

Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)

BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...

However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.


----------



## Vikrant

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  U.S. too ranks extremely high on rape index. Media here too likes to focus on the problems of other countries instead of focusing on the problems of the U.S. So I guess we could discuss both U.S. and U.K. in the same thread.


----------



## Care4all

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  U.S. too ranks extremely high on rape index. Media here too likes to focus on the problems of other countries instead of focusing on the problems of the U.S. So I guess we could discuss both U.S. and U.K. in the same thread.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh no, honestly, I didn't mean to change the topic...I didn't want to turn this in to a US thread as well as UK...I was just agreeing with you on the part of your initial post that you mentioned how in the UK they don't like to get in to the nitty gritty or basically face up to the depth of them, on these kind of scandals when about themselves...  USA'ers are the same....if it were not for the internet and google, I would not have even really known about our own scandals and coverups...never heard any of it in the mainstream media...


----------



## Vikrant

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  U.S. too ranks extremely high on rape index. Media here too likes to focus on the problems of other countries instead of focusing on the problems of the U.S. So I guess we could discuss both U.S. and U.K. in the same thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh no, honestly, I didn't mean to change the topic...I didn't want to turn this in to a US thread as well as UK...I was just agreeing with you on the part of your initial post that you mentioned how in the UK they don't like to get in to the nitty gritty or basically face up to the depth of them, on these kind of scandals when about themselves...  USA'ers are the same....if it were not for the internet and google, I would not have even really known about our own scandals and coverups...never heard any of it in the mainstream media...
Click to expand...


U.S. media is worse than British media when it comes to cover up. I remember Abu Ghraib. The whole world was talking about it except U.S. media. The U.S. media did not report it for whole one week. NBC I think was the first one to report it but only after the whole world started talking about it. I had a discussion with a woman about this before US media decided to report it. I asked her, "Did you hear about the Abu Ghraib?" She said, "What the heck is that?" I gave her a little run down. She did not believe me. She said, "If it were really true then how come none of the media (U.S.) is covering it?" 

That aside, for the sake of focused discussion, we should keep the scope of discussion narrow. That is why I was against bringing U.S. or any other country in this thread because this will take the focus away from the UK.


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
Click to expand...


I agree.  Disgusting, but I don't ever remember hearing about a child molestation scandal this large involving government officials in the US?


----------



## Care4all

ChrisL said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Disgusting, but I don't ever remember hearing about a child molestation scandal this large involving government officials in the US?
Click to expand...

Delta posted a link on it up above....I didn't go to the link so I am not certain how good the article is that he linked up to, mainly because I had already read about this scandal a while back...maybe 10 years or so ago.

here is the link he gave on it
The Franklin Coverup Scandal The Child sex ring that reached Bush Reagan Whitehouse


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to go on anti U.S. tirade in every thread? Are you insane? This thread is about U.K. not U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Disgusting, but I don't ever remember hearing about a child molestation scandal this large involving government officials in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delta posted a link on it up above....I didn't go to the link so I am not certain how good the article is that he linked up to, mainly because I had already read about this scandal a while back...maybe 10 years or so ago.
> 
> here is the link he gave on it
> The Franklin Coverup Scandal The Child sex ring that reached Bush Reagan Whitehouse
Click to expand...


Meh, I'm not sure how I feel about that link.  It seems a bit questionable.  I'm well aware that there have been scandals, but I think something to the extent of what we are discussing in this thread would be pretty impossible to cover up for this long in this country.  The media would be just drooling over a case such as this.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drr, these were all white British chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000 have already been questioned on charges of child rape. With over another 10,000 named by the girls as having taken part in the abuse. Just take the Rotherham scandal were 5 men were arrested and found guilty, and another 250 pakistani muslim men are under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jimmy Savile did more than that on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't as he did not rape every child, he only abused the vast majority of them. In the Rotherham case the count was over 5,000 rapes of very young white girls in a racist manner by the men arrested and charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drr, these were all white British chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000 have already been questioned on charges of child rape. With over another 10,000 named by the girls as having taken part in the abuse. Just take the Rotherham scandal were 5 men were arrested and found guilty, and another 250 pakistani muslim men are under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jimmy Savile did more than that on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't as he did not rape every child, he only abused the vast majority of them. In the Rotherham case the count was over 5,000 rapes of very young white girls in a racist manner by the men arrested and charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To blame these few Muslim perverts is fine, but they were perverts first, crap Muslims second.
> There are far more child sex offences (even pro rata) by non Muslims in the UK than by Muslims.
> Jimmy Savile, a load of MPs, Secret service blokes and so on prove it.
Click to expand...





  Must be arabic maths that reduces the figures for muslims automatically so it is under that of anyone else. If 1% of the muslim male community is known to be a serial child rapists how can that be lower than the figures for Jews  0.0001%, Christians 0.001% and Catholic priests 0.01%. The muslims acted on their religous teachings and instructions received in their mosques by wahabi and deobandi clerics, who told them all about the ways they can inflict terror on the kuufar.

The evidence of Rotherham was in the report released that detailed the extent of the problem and crunched the numbers. And that was just one incident out of many hundreds up and down the country


----------



## Care4all

So have they NOT brought forth the names of the criminals and are still holding back?


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're attempting to suggest Muslims are perverts.
> The truth is, all races and religions have perverts.
> If that's anti American, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  U.S. too ranks extremely high on rape index. Media here too likes to focus on the problems of other countries instead of focusing on the problems of the U.S. So I guess we could discuss both U.S. and U.K. in the same thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh no, honestly, I didn't mean to change the topic...I didn't want to turn this in to a US thread as well as UK...I was just agreeing with you on the part of your initial post that you mentioned how in the UK they don't like to get in to the nitty gritty or basically face up to the depth of them, on these kind of scandals when about themselves...  USA'ers are the same....if it were not for the internet and google, I would not have even really known about our own scandals and coverups...never heard any of it in the mainstream media...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. media is worse than British media when it comes to cover up. I remember Abu Ghraib. The whole world was talking about it except U.S. media. The U.S. media did not report it for whole one week. NBC I think was the first one to report it but only after the whole world started talking about it. I had a discussion with a woman about this before US media decided to report it. I asked her, "Did you hear about the Abu Ghraib?" She said, "What the heck is that?" I gave her a little run down. She did not believe me. She said, "If it were really true then how come none of the media (U.S.) is covering it?"
> 
> That aside, for the sake of focused discussion, we should keep the scope of discussion narrow. That is why I was against bringing U.S. or any other country in this thread because this will take the focus away from the UK.
Click to expand...


You think so?  I think they would love to get a story like this.  They are the media after all.  That's what they do.


----------



## Vikrant

Care4all said:


> So have they NOT brought forth the names of the criminals and are still holding back?



Just to sum it up for you. This ring consisted of some very highly placed people such as MPs, members of royal family, etc. When police initially started the investigation in 80s, they were told to stop. 

But for some reason, investigation has started again. Three MPs were officially indicted. You will see more detail about this in the last link I have posted.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main focus of the thread was on UK politicians who ran the pedophile ring till morons like you started to bring in Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  U.S. too ranks extremely high on rape index. Media here too likes to focus on the problems of other countries instead of focusing on the problems of the U.S. So I guess we could discuss both U.S. and U.K. in the same thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh no, honestly, I didn't mean to change the topic...I didn't want to turn this in to a US thread as well as UK...I was just agreeing with you on the part of your initial post that you mentioned how in the UK they don't like to get in to the nitty gritty or basically face up to the depth of them, on these kind of scandals when about themselves...  USA'ers are the same....if it were not for the internet and google, I would not have even really known about our own scandals and coverups...never heard any of it in the mainstream media...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. media is worse than British media when it comes to cover up. I remember Abu Ghraib. The whole world was talking about it except U.S. media. The U.S. media did not report it for whole one week. NBC I think was the first one to report it but only after the whole world started talking about it. I had a discussion with a woman about this before US media decided to report it. I asked her, "Did you hear about the Abu Ghraib?" She said, "What the heck is that?" I gave her a little run down. She did not believe me. She said, "If it were really true then how come none of the media (U.S.) is covering it?"
> 
> That aside, for the sake of focused discussion, we should keep the scope of discussion narrow. That is why I was against bringing U.S. or any other country in this thread because this will take the focus away from the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?  I think they would love to get a story like this.  They are the media after all.  That's what they do.
Click to expand...


Are you not aware of that U.S. media did not report Abu Ghraib for whole week even though it was a big news all over the world? 

Anyway, let us keep the focus on this issue that is happening in the UK. If you want we can start a separate thread to discuss U.S. media and its reluctance to report certain types of news. This thread is not a place to do that. 

 paix


----------



## Vikrant

Care4all

Another thing to note is that the ring was responsible for torture and death of kids. It was not just sexual exploitation. If you go over some of my early links, you will see some very gory details. These elites were monsters.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it isn't just the UK politicians that covers up or participates in dirty crimes such as this above, we have had our share of them too and we too or our politicians and media combined, just cover them up or sweep them under the table, or never give the full details of the depth of the problems, because it's embarrassing, or just too scummy to even let the public know...(so they think)
> 
> BUT I believe, with the internet and smart phone videos and cameras, those days may be over....not that the pedophile rings won't exist, but keeping it quiet for any length of time, I think will be near impossible in this day and age...
> 
> However, I don't count out that I still could be shocked and surprised by another person or another group of rich men, or influential politicians, or Priests or actors, or football coaches  that will get my goat, one more time, with something shocking that will make my gut turn and my heart and soul feel like they just got churned in a garbage disposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  U.S. too ranks extremely high on rape index. Media here too likes to focus on the problems of other countries instead of focusing on the problems of the U.S. So I guess we could discuss both U.S. and U.K. in the same thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh no, honestly, I didn't mean to change the topic...I didn't want to turn this in to a US thread as well as UK...I was just agreeing with you on the part of your initial post that you mentioned how in the UK they don't like to get in to the nitty gritty or basically face up to the depth of them, on these kind of scandals when about themselves...  USA'ers are the same....if it were not for the internet and google, I would not have even really known about our own scandals and coverups...never heard any of it in the mainstream media...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. media is worse than British media when it comes to cover up. I remember Abu Ghraib. The whole world was talking about it except U.S. media. The U.S. media did not report it for whole one week. NBC I think was the first one to report it but only after the whole world started talking about it. I had a discussion with a woman about this before US media decided to report it. I asked her, "Did you hear about the Abu Ghraib?" She said, "What the heck is that?" I gave her a little run down. She did not believe me. She said, "If it were really true then how come none of the media (U.S.) is covering it?"
> 
> That aside, for the sake of focused discussion, we should keep the scope of discussion narrow. That is why I was against bringing U.S. or any other country in this thread because this will take the focus away from the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?  I think they would love to get a story like this.  They are the media after all.  That's what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not aware of that U.S. media did not report Abu Ghraib for whole week even though it was a big news all over the world?
> 
> Anyway, let us keep the focus on this issue that is happening in the UK. If you want we can start a separate thread to discuss U.S. media and its reluctance to report certain types of news. This thread is not a place to do that.
> 
> paix
Click to expand...


Okay, it's your thread.    I don't really have much more to say on this topic except for the fact that it's disgusting and I hope all of the people involved are prosecuted to the full extent of the law.  Sadly, for the kids, they are probably going to have a difficult life.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  U.S. too ranks extremely high on rape index. Media here too likes to focus on the problems of other countries instead of focusing on the problems of the U.S. So I guess we could discuss both U.S. and U.K. in the same thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh no, honestly, I didn't mean to change the topic...I didn't want to turn this in to a US thread as well as UK...I was just agreeing with you on the part of your initial post that you mentioned how in the UK they don't like to get in to the nitty gritty or basically face up to the depth of them, on these kind of scandals when about themselves...  USA'ers are the same....if it were not for the internet and google, I would not have even really known about our own scandals and coverups...never heard any of it in the mainstream media...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. media is worse than British media when it comes to cover up. I remember Abu Ghraib. The whole world was talking about it except U.S. media. The U.S. media did not report it for whole one week. NBC I think was the first one to report it but only after the whole world started talking about it. I had a discussion with a woman about this before US media decided to report it. I asked her, "Did you hear about the Abu Ghraib?" She said, "What the heck is that?" I gave her a little run down. She did not believe me. She said, "If it were really true then how come none of the media (U.S.) is covering it?"
> 
> That aside, for the sake of focused discussion, we should keep the scope of discussion narrow. That is why I was against bringing U.S. or any other country in this thread because this will take the focus away from the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?  I think they would love to get a story like this.  They are the media after all.  That's what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not aware of that U.S. media did not report Abu Ghraib for whole week even though it was a big news all over the world?
> 
> Anyway, let us keep the focus on this issue that is happening in the UK. If you want we can start a separate thread to discuss U.S. media and its reluctance to report certain types of news. This thread is not a place to do that.
> 
> paix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, it's your thread.    I don't really have much more to say on this topic except for the fact that it's disgusting and I hope all of the people involved are prosecuted to the full extent of the law.  Sadly, for the kids, they are probably going to have a difficult life.
Click to expand...


Please discuss. Just don't bring U.S. in this thread. 

Let us see what happens with the investigation.


----------



## Care4all

I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...

and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????


----------



## Vikrant

Care4all said:


> I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...
> 
> and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????



Exactly! That is attributed to societal reluctance of facing uncomfortable realities. Also, UK is a very class oriented society. This give elites  all sorts of privileges and they sometimes get away with murder - literally.


----------



## MaryL

I Remember Enoch Powel's so called " rivers of blood" speech, dang  here we are NOW.  What do I know, I am just an old dumb American.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...
> 
> and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That is attributed to societal reluctance of facing uncomfortable realities. Also, UK is a very class oriented society. This give elites  all sorts of privileges and they sometimes get away with murder - literally.
Click to expand...


I don't think most people in society are reluctant.  I would want to hang them, all of them!  This kind of stuff makes me so angry, when people single out the most vulnerable and abuse them.  It's totally sick!


----------



## Vikrant

MaryL said:


> I Remember Enoch Powel's so called " rivers of blood" speech, dang  here we are NOW.  What do I know, I am just an old dumb American.



What are you trying to say?


----------



## MaryL

England was better off left  English. Need I spell it out? Are you that thick?


----------



## Care4all

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...
> 
> and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That is attributed to societal reluctance of facing uncomfortable realities. Also, UK is a very class oriented society. This give elites  all sorts of privileges and they sometimes get away with murder - literally.
Click to expand...

the other thing I am trying to understand is how many MP's were involved and whether or not all the other MP's were aware of it and just kept mum about it?

We protect the elites as well in this country, we do have two different levels of accountability as well,  those with money and those without money, have distinct different results in our Justice system, though I am fairly certain with the UK it is even more so due to being used to having Royalty vs the rest of the citizenry...?


----------



## Care4all

MaryL said:


> England was better off left  English. Need I spell it out? Are you that thick?


Wake up on the nasty side of the bed today Mary?  What the heck?


----------



## Care4all

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...
> 
> and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That is attributed to societal reluctance of facing uncomfortable realities. Also, UK is a very class oriented society. This give elites  all sorts of privileges and they sometimes get away with murder - literally.
Click to expand...

Do you have any more updates?  And also, it is taking me time to figure who the heck they are talking about...  

i.e.  I didn't know what MP stood for, so I had to google it, just to understand the first article....

And also, why do they keep saying VIP's?  Very Important persons, but what the heck does that mean?  Very important persons in government, in royalty, in scotland yard?  What are VIP's in the UK?  does this have special meaning there?

And who is this Nick guy testifying before?  Who is running this investigation and what makes you confident, if you are, that these same investigators won't cover up a good deal of it, just like others of importance did in the past?

And are any of these scumbags that raped and abused these boys still alive?  Have they not been tar and feathered yet or are they still being protected in some manner?  And WHO at the palace were involved and do you think it was the QUEEN that stopped the inquiry or just higher up government officials way back when...?


----------



## I.P.Freely

MaryL said:


> England was better off left  English. Need I spell it out? Are you that thick?


So you would expel the Welsh, Scottish and Northern Irish residents, are you really that thick?


----------



## I.P.Freely

At present these allegations are being investigated. The press in the UK has to be very careful about what it prints.
The BBC in 2012 had to pay Lord McAlpine £185,000 for false child abuse allegations re this scandal.
I am quite prepared to wait for the inquiry to finish and any subsequent criminal charges to be dealt with.
Both our countries have a long history of child sexual exploitation in warfare. Korea, Vietnam and Malaysia are good examples.
So if a conquering hero has tasted the forbidden fruit and enjoys it, the extrapolation is obvious when he returns home.

What happened to Prince Andrews American friend and Pedophile Jeffrey Epstien


----------



## I.P.Freely

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...
> 
> and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That is attributed to societal reluctance of facing uncomfortable realities. Also, UK is a very class oriented society. This give elites  all sorts of privileges and they sometimes get away with murder - literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any more updates?  And also, it is taking me time to figure who the heck they are talking about...
> 
> i.e.  I didn't know what MP stood for, so I had to google it, just to understand the first article....
> 
> And also, why do they keep saying VIP's?  Very Important persons, but what the heck does that mean?  Very important persons in government, in royalty, in scotland yard?  What are VIP's in the UK?  does this have special meaning there?
> 
> And who is this Nick guy testifying before?  Who is running this investigation and what makes you confident, if you are, that these same investigators won't cover up a good deal of it, just like others of importance did in the past?
> 
> And are any of these scumbags that raped and abused these boys still alive?  Have they not been tar and feathered yet or are they still being protected in some manner?  And WHO at the palace were involved and do you think it was the QUEEN that stopped the inquiry or just higher up government officials way back when...?
Click to expand...

I suggest you read this, BBC News - Child abuse inquiry Survivors want new panel and extra powers


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...
> 
> and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That is attributed to societal reluctance of facing uncomfortable realities. Also, UK is a very class oriented society. This give elites  all sorts of privileges and they sometimes get away with murder - literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any more updates?  And also, it is taking me time to figure who the heck they are talking about...
> 
> i.e.  I didn't know what MP stood for, so I had to google it, just to understand the first article....
> 
> And also, why do they keep saying VIP's?  Very Important persons, but what the heck does that mean?  Very important persons in government, in royalty, in scotland yard?  What are VIP's in the UK?  does this have special meaning there?
> 
> And who is this Nick guy testifying before?  Who is running this investigation and what makes you confident, if you are, that these same investigators won't cover up a good deal of it, just like others of importance did in the past?
> 
> And are any of these scumbags that raped and abused these boys still alive?  Have they not been tar and feathered yet or are they still being protected in some manner?  And WHO at the palace were involved and do you think it was the QUEEN that stopped the inquiry or just higher up government officials way back when...?
Click to expand...


All great questions.  Lol.  I wonder the same.  Who the heck are these "VIPs" anyways?  Why are we not getting any names?  If they've arrested people, we should have their names and their job titles to know exactly who is involved in this sickening crime.


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder why I hear nothing of this in the news here in America?  The only reason why I know about this is because of this website.  If not for my membership here, I would have never even known about this horrible story.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> At present these allegations are being investigated. The press in the UK has to be very careful about what it prints.
> The BBC in 2012 had to pay Lord McAlpine £185,000 for false child abuse allegations re this scandal.
> I am quite prepared to wait for the inquiry to finish and any subsequent criminal charges to be dealt with.
> Both our countries have a long history of child sexual exploitation in warfare. Korea, Vietnam and Malaysia are good examples.
> So if a conquering hero has tasted the forbidden fruit and enjoys it, the extrapolation is obvious when he returns home.
> 
> What happened to Prince Andrews American friend and Pedophile Jeffrey Epstien



So what?  If he was a suspect, I don't see how the media is wrong in reporting that?  Unless they embellished the story or something.  Then again, I don't really know how they do things in the UK.


----------



## I.P.Freely

thats obvious


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> thats obvious



So . . the media cannot release the names of suspects without the fear of retribution by way of lawsuit?  Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> Some of the UK MPs ran pedophile ring in which children as young as 11 were sexually abused and in some cases killed.
> 
> ---
> 
> A British victim says some UK lawmakers ran a pedophile ring in the 1970s and 80s when they abused and in cases killed their young victims.
> 
> The man named Nick told the Exaro investigations agency that as a young victim of rape by the then lawmakers, he saw a Conservative MP choke a young boy to death at an “abuse party”.
> 
> Nick said: “I watched how that happened. I am not sure how I got out of that. Whether I will ever know why I survived, I am not sure.”
> 
> Now Scotland Yard has reportedly launched an inquiry into a “possible homicide” under the name Operation Midland.
> 
> It says officers working on Operation Fairbank, the investigation into the allegations of “serious non-recent sexual abuse” with links to the Parliament dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, had revealed further information regarding a possible homicide.
> 
> Around 18 months after Nick witnessed the boy’s murder, he claims he saw another boy killed in a brutal physical attack.
> 
> Nick, now in his 40s, alleges that a former Conservative MP repeatedly raped him and other boys between the ages of 10 and 14.
> 
> He claims he was first abused at a Christmas Party at the age of 11, where he and the other children were ordered not to speak to each other.
> 
> He said: “We were asked if we wanted a drink. It was always whisky. Both MPs were brutal. I was raped over a bath-tub while my head was beneath the water.”
> 
> Nick said he was handed to the pedophile ring of MPs and other prominent figures by his abusive father, and that he and other boys often picked up by “luxury cars with a chauffeur” and taken to “abuse parties” at different locations, including an apartment complex near the Parliament.
> 
> PressTV - UK MPs ran pedophile ring in 70s 80s



Well considering that their prime minister was a paedophile (Edward Heath) and had been identified in photographs by dozens of victims (while they were children - yet no charges were ever brought) who never met one another including some boys from the Kincora Boys Home, this does not come as a surprise to me.  What does surprise me is how many British people still do not want any mention of what Heath had been involved in even though he is dead now.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the muslims from the Indian sub continent are bringing their disgusting ways to my country, and like most other British people I dont want them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drr, these were all white British chaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as over 500 pakistani muslim adult men out of a population of 250,000 have already been questioned on charges of child rape. With over another 10,000 named by the girls as having taken part in the abuse. Just take the Rotherham scandal were 5 men were arrested and found guilty, and another 250 pakistani muslim men are under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jimmy Savile did more than that on his own.
Click to expand...


So did Edward Heath, their prime minister.   He's in hell now getting his reward.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> 3 UK MPs named in Westminster paedophile ring - The Times of India



The King of Belgium is a paedophile that has been identified as having attended child sex parties at Solvay Family Castle in Muno, Belgium.  I believe Belgium has a far greater problem with paedophile crimes against children than the UK.  It's the headquarters for Satanism worldwide (Belgium)  It's what they do.


----------



## Indofred

Dude, go see a shrink.


----------



## Vikrant

MaryL said:


> England was better off left  English. Need I spell it out? Are you that thick?



My thickness is irrelevant and to be frank is none of your business. 

You are absolutely not making any sense. So, let me ask you again. What are you trying to say? You need to learn to make your point clearly.


----------



## Vikrant

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...
> 
> and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That is attributed to societal reluctance of facing uncomfortable realities. Also, UK is a very class oriented society. This give elites  all sorts of privileges and they sometimes get away with murder - literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any more updates?  And also, it is taking me time to figure who the heck they are talking about...
> 
> i.e.  I didn't know what MP stood for, so I had to google it, just to understand the first article....
> 
> And also, why do they keep saying VIP's?  Very Important persons, but what the heck does that mean?  Very important persons in government, in royalty, in scotland yard?  What are VIP's in the UK?  does this have special meaning there?
> 
> And who is this Nick guy testifying before?  Who is running this investigation and what makes you confident, if you are, that these same investigators won't cover up a good deal of it, just like others of importance did in the past?
> 
> And are any of these scumbags that raped and abused these boys still alive?  Have they not been tar and feathered yet or are they still being protected in some manner?  And WHO at the palace were involved and do you think it was the QUEEN that stopped the inquiry or just higher up government officials way back when...?
Click to expand...


The last update I have is that the investigation has been reopened. This time they are specifically investigating three MPs. 

MP stands for Member of Parliament. It is a very influential position. MPs are the ones whose votes keep a PM in the office. 

VIP in UK generally refers to MPs, ministers, ambassadors, billionaires, royals, you get the picture. According to the news articles, the types of VIPs that were involved in the ring were MPs and royals and other higher government officials. 

There has been a great deal of cover-ups on this issue so we really do not know the identity of all of the suspects. Investigation is going and I am hoping for the sake of British people, this time around, justice will be served and people will know all the names and deeds. 

I am not sure who put the pressure on police to stop the investigation. There is no proof that Queen was involved in putting any pressure on the police. I think the first time around, it was a minister and a group of MPs who blocked the investigation. As I stated earlier, MP is a very influential position and a group of them together are a powerful force to deal with.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> I wonder why I hear nothing of this in the news here in America?  The only reason why I know about this is because of this website.  If not for my membership here, I would have never even known about this horrible story.



Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to read all the articles....I think I just found your last article that had the information on who has been charged.... but haven't read it yet...
> 
> and I guess I am trying to get my head wrapped around the cover up and how it could have lasted for so long????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That is attributed to societal reluctance of facing uncomfortable realities. Also, UK is a very class oriented society. This give elites  all sorts of privileges and they sometimes get away with murder - literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any more updates?  And also, it is taking me time to figure who the heck they are talking about...
> 
> i.e.  I didn't know what MP stood for, so I had to google it, just to understand the first article....
> 
> And also, why do they keep saying VIP's?  Very Important persons, but what the heck does that mean?  Very important persons in government, in royalty, in scotland yard?  What are VIP's in the UK?  does this have special meaning there?
> 
> And who is this Nick guy testifying before?  Who is running this investigation and what makes you confident, if you are, that these same investigators won't cover up a good deal of it, just like others of importance did in the past?
> 
> And are any of these scumbags that raped and abused these boys still alive?  Have they not been tar and feathered yet or are they still being protected in some manner?  And WHO at the palace were involved and do you think it was the QUEEN that stopped the inquiry or just higher up government officials way back when...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last update I have is that the investigation has been reopened. This time they are specifically investigating three MPs.
> 
> MP stands for Member of Parliament. It is a very influential position. MPs are the ones whose votes keep a PM in the office.
> 
> VIP in UK generally refers to MPs, ministers, ambassadors, billionaires, royals, you get the picture. According to the news articles, the types of VIPs that were involved in the ring were MPs and royals and other higher government officials.
> 
> There has been a great deal of cover-ups on this issue so we really do not know the identity of all of the suspects. Investigation is going and I am hoping for the sake of British people, this time around, justice will be served and people will know all the names and deeds.
> 
> I am not sure who put the pressure on police to stop the investigation. There is no proof that Queen was involved in putting any pressure on the police. I think the first time around, it was a minister and a group of MPs who blocked the investigation. As I stated earlier, MP is a very influential position and a group of them together are a powerful force to deal with.
Click to expand...


That has been the way things have been done in the UK for years now. In Belgium it's worse.  In one case they has 20 people murdered including police and witnesses in order to shut down the case because it involved politicians, people in high places.  I think it was the Dutreaux case.  He was trafficking children for the elite on Belgium, he worked for Michael Nihoul who was getting kids for the King and his friend Solvay - one of the Solvay's goes by last named Davignon and is the head of Bilderberg.  Nihoul boasted to the press he would never be put in prison as he knew too much - he was right - they didn't charge him.    It is all the way to the top in Belgium.    Must be why their favorite US Ambassador here was also investigated for sex with children while on the job in Belgium.  The State dept. went after the investigatiors rather than to fire the guy.  Amazing how corrupt our State dept. is too.  When you find out what is going on and how bad it is, you find out your wrong again.  It's far, far worse.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I hear nothing of this in the news here in America?  The only reason why I know about this is because of this website.  If not for my membership here, I would have never even known about this horrible story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.


----------



## Vikrant

Jeremiah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I hear nothing of this in the news here in America?  The only reason why I know about this is because of this website.  If not for my membership here, I would have never even known about this horrible story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
Click to expand...


Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I agree.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I hear nothing of this in the news here in America?  The only reason why I know about this is because of this website.  If not for my membership here, I would have never even known about this horrible story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
Click to expand...


It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

That is another reason I like reading USMB, Chris.   You have people like Vikrant, Depotoo, SallyJT2, Rosie, Aris2chat and others who post news from around the world and know what they are talking about - there are a lot of very informed people on this board!  Who was the guy who broke the news about the Ferguson Grand Jury decision not to indict that writes here?  I forgot his screen name but he does really well and has some excellent contacts for information too!

That guy - cannot remember his screen name - had the news they decided not to indict at about 6 p.m. that night and they didn't release that news on television news media until about 9:30 - 10 p.m. that night.  He was way, way out in front of them on that one!


----------



## Vikrant

Care4all,

I have few more updates for you:

- John Mann, MP is in charge of the investigation
- Now, it is being reported that not one but five rings operated throughout UK
- A dossier has been handed over to police that contains evidence against 22 politicians. Three of them are serving MPs and another three belong to the House of Lords. Thirteen of them are former ministers
- In some cases, multiple MPs together participated in orgies that included torture and sexual abuse of children
- According to Mann, the evidence is really strong. So I think this time these guys will face the justice

UK Police Investigating Five Alleged Pedophile Rings Involving Highly Influential Politicians VICE News


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I hear nothing of this in the news here in America?  The only reason why I know about this is because of this website.  If not for my membership here, I would have never even known about this horrible story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
Click to expand...


Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I hear nothing of this in the news here in America?  The only reason why I know about this is because of this website.  If not for my membership here, I would have never even known about this horrible story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
Click to expand...


That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.

That statement really angers me because it is bogus!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> Care4all,
> 
> I have few more updates for you:
> 
> - John Mann, MP is in charge of the investigation
> - Now, it is being reported that not one but five rings operated throughout UK
> - A dossier has been handed over to police that contains evidence against 22 politicians. Three of them are serving MPs and another three belong to the House of Lords. Thirteen of them are former ministers
> - In some cases, multiple MPs together participated in orgies that included torture and sexual abuse of children
> - According to Mann, the evidence is really strong. So I think this time these guys will face the justice
> 
> UK Police Investigating Five Alleged Pedophile Rings Involving Highly Influential Politicians VICE News



Yes, the rape and murders of the boys - those cases where the MP was present and saw the other official kill the boy?  That is most likely a satanic ring.  They sexually abuse the children - then murder them - as a sacrifice to their god - Satan - it's hard for normal every day folks to comprehend that level of evil but it is out there.  In far greater numbers than people realize.  They counted 13 prime ministers of the past involved - I believe the number to be far higher and for the record - there were many accounts - including testimonies from victims - that former Prime Minister Edward Heath not only sodomized boys but was involved in murder - he was a satanist and those rapes happened at satanic rituals where he was present.  Saville was another satanist - his victims were forced to participate in satanic rituals.  Interesting how they left that out of the stories concerning him. 

The story of Regina Louf exposing Belgium paedophiles - and the elite was a huge story.  Almost 2 dozen people were murdered as a result of that investigation - they murdered everyone rather than let them testify - police included.  Amazing and they got away with it too. For now.  One day they will face God and be in hell for all eternity for what they have done.


----------



## Vikrant

Jeremiah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all,
> 
> I have few more updates for you:
> 
> - John Mann, MP is in charge of the investigation
> - Now, it is being reported that not one but five rings operated throughout UK
> - A dossier has been handed over to police that contains evidence against 22 politicians. Three of them are serving MPs and another three belong to the House of Lords. Thirteen of them are former ministers
> - In some cases, multiple MPs together participated in orgies that included torture and sexual abuse of children
> - According to Mann, the evidence is really strong. So I think this time these guys will face the justice
> 
> UK Police Investigating Five Alleged Pedophile Rings Involving Highly Influential Politicians VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the rape and murders of the boys - those cases where the MP was present and saw the other official kill the boy?  That is most likely a satanic ring.  They sexually abuse the children - then murder them - as a sacrifice to their god - Satan - it's hard for normal every day folks to comprehend that level of evil but it is out there.  In far greater numbers than people realize.  They counted 13 prime ministers of the past involved - I believe the number to be far higher and for the record - there were many accounts - including testimonies from victims - that former Prime Minister Edward Heath not only sodomized boys but was involved in murder - he was a satanist and those rapes happened at satanic rituals where he was present.  Saville was another satanist - his victims were forced to participate in satanic rituals.  Interesting how they left that out of the stories concerning him.
> 
> The story of Regina Louf exposing Belgium paedophiles - and the elite was a huge story.  Almost 2 dozen people were murdered as a result of that investigation - they murdered everyone rather than let them testify - police included.  Amazing and they got away with it too. For now.  One day they will face God and be in hell for all eternity for what they have done.
Click to expand...


It is scary.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I hear nothing of this in the news here in America?  The only reason why I know about this is because of this website.  If not for my membership here, I would have never even known about this horrible story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
Click to expand...


You know, Vikrant, there was a time when a journalist was a journalist.  Not this nonsense you see today.  Mediocrity is their middle name - many cannot even spell correctly - but there was a sense of duty to the American public to report the news.  The good - the bad - the ugly - they would even risk their lives to get that story to the people - nothing was too much.  Today?  Today you have sellouts - narcissists who want their name in the headlines and care nothing for the truth.  They are the first ones to throw truth under the bus because at the end of the day it is all about them.   These same journalists will be the first to go when Communism takes over so what have they gained for all their bowing down to the left?  Nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  They have sold their own souls for filthy lucre'.  That is what they have done.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
Click to expand...


Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.


----------



## ChrisL

Jeremiah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, Vikrant, there was a time when a journalist was a journalist.  Not this nonsense you see today.  Mediocrity is their middle name - many cannot even spell correctly - but there was a sense of duty to the American public to report the news.  The good - the bad - the ugly - they would even risk their lives to get that story to the people - nothing was too much.  Today?  Today you have sellouts - narcissists who want their name in the headlines and care nothing for the truth.  They are the first ones to throw truth under the bus because at the end of the day it is all about them.   These same journalists will be the first to go when Communism takes over so what have they gained for all their bowing down to the left?  Nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  They have sold their own souls for filthy lucre'.  That is what they have done.
Click to expand...


I'm sure there are sell-outs, but the media is NOT reluctant to report negatively about white people.  That is just crazy.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
Click to expand...


NO!  I tire of this angle, which is nothing but lies.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
Click to expand...


Whatever, keep spreading your stupid hateful liberal lies to cause division and ruin our country.  THAT is all you are accomplishing.    I'm out of here.  Have a nice evening/night, whatever.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO!  I tire of this angle, which is nothing but lies.
Click to expand...


You get tired easily. Imagine how tired dark skinned folks are who constantly have to hear negative crap from white media.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, keep spreading your stupid hateful liberal lies to cause division and ruin our country.  THAT is all you are accomplishing.    I'm out of here.  Have a nice evening/night, whatever.
Click to expand...


Good night!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all,
> 
> I have few more updates for you:
> 
> - John Mann, MP is in charge of the investigation
> - Now, it is being reported that not one but five rings operated throughout UK
> - A dossier has been handed over to police that contains evidence against 22 politicians. Three of them are serving MPs and another three belong to the House of Lords. Thirteen of them are former ministers
> - In some cases, multiple MPs together participated in orgies that included torture and sexual abuse of children
> - According to Mann, the evidence is really strong. So I think this time these guys will face the justice
> 
> UK Police Investigating Five Alleged Pedophile Rings Involving Highly Influential Politicians VICE News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the rape and murders of the boys - those cases where the MP was present and saw the other official kill the boy?  That is most likely a satanic ring.  They sexually abuse the children - then murder them - as a sacrifice to their god - Satan - it's hard for normal every day folks to comprehend that level of evil but it is out there.  In far greater numbers than people realize.  They counted 13 prime ministers of the past involved - I believe the number to be far higher and for the record - there were many accounts - including testimonies from victims - that former Prime Minister Edward Heath not only sodomized boys but was involved in murder - he was a satanist and those rapes happened at satanic rituals where he was present.  Saville was another satanist - his victims were forced to participate in satanic rituals.  Interesting how they left that out of the stories concerning him.
> 
> The story of Regina Louf exposing Belgium paedophiles - and the elite was a huge story.  Almost 2 dozen people were murdered as a result of that investigation - they murdered everyone rather than let them testify - police included.  Amazing and they got away with it too. For now.  One day they will face God and be in hell for all eternity for what they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is scary.
Click to expand...


Nothing that Jesus Christ cannot handle, Vikrant.  Jesus is LORD.  Not Satan.  Remember that.   It is better to fear God who has the power to cast into hell than to ever fear a mere mortal being.  What is man?  A vapor. Here today.  Gone tomorrow.  Nothing to concern ourselves about.   Here is a thought -

  Suppose some of these people confessing have given their life to Christ and repented of their sins.  So they come out and tell all they know and those people out more people on the lower levels because the guys at the top - the Kings, Presidents, leaders, who are also involved - do not want their names coming out - so they are cutting deals and sending threats and seeing who they can intimidate into silence.  I'm sure it is all quite the sordid affair - but still - who will they pay off - buy off - when they face God?

Back to when they threaten through blackmail - (Regina Louf said that is how these elitists control goverment leaders - get them involved in these child sex parties - sacrifice some children in front of them - take photos without their knowledge and then later on tell them they have photographs black mail them into silence and obeying what they say)

What needs to happen is people need to say - go ahead and do your worst.  I'm still telling the world who you are and what you've done and I'm going to testify against you in court.  If I don't make it I have it written down and will turn it in that way - but one way or the other - you guys are going down.  That is what they need to do.  imo.  If it were me that is what I would do - because at the end of the day - all you have is your willingness to do the right thing and know that God is watching it all. 

These people have a choice.  They can obey their conscience and do the right thing and refuse to be bought off or blackmailed - or they can cave in and then on judgment day their conscience is going to stand up and testify against them before God's judgment seat and they will spend all eternity in hell - which will be a far worse suffering than any humiliation they might face now because of being blackmailed by one of the elitists running things.


----------



## Vikrant

Jeremiah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media in U.S. filters out the negative news about other white countries. They prefer to tar countries that are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, Vikrant, there was a time when a journalist was a journalist.  Not this nonsense you see today.  Mediocrity is their middle name - many cannot even spell correctly - but there was a sense of duty to the American public to report the news.  The good - the bad - the ugly - they would even risk their lives to get that story to the people - nothing was too much.  Today?  Today you have sellouts - narcissists who want their name in the headlines and care nothing for the truth.  They are the first ones to throw truth under the bus because at the end of the day it is all about them.   These same journalists will be the first to go when Communism takes over so what have they gained for all their bowing down to the left?  Nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  They have sold their own souls for filthy lucre'.  That is what they have done.
Click to expand...


Media is not about news anymore. It is about making money and spreading propaganda. You have to read news from various sources to actually get to the bottom of things.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, Vikrant, there was a time when a journalist was a journalist.  Not this nonsense you see today.  Mediocrity is their middle name - many cannot even spell correctly - but there was a sense of duty to the American public to report the news.  The good - the bad - the ugly - they would even risk their lives to get that story to the people - nothing was too much.  Today?  Today you have sellouts - narcissists who want their name in the headlines and care nothing for the truth.  They are the first ones to throw truth under the bus because at the end of the day it is all about them.   These same journalists will be the first to go when Communism takes over so what have they gained for all their bowing down to the left?  Nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  They have sold their own souls for filthy lucre'.  That is what they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media is not about news anymore. It is about making money and spreading propaganda. You have to read news from various sources to actually get to the bottom of things.
Click to expand...


You are right about that!.  You get some truly great articles, Vikrant. I really appreciate how much you are ahead of things and get the news out there for us.  Thank you.   I appreciate it.


----------



## Vikrant

Jeremiah said:


> I know and you get some really good news reports to us!
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, Vikrant, there was a time when a journalist was a journalist.  Not this nonsense you see today.  Mediocrity is their middle name - many cannot even spell correctly - but there was a sense of duty to the American public to report the news.  The good - the bad - the ugly - they would even risk their lives to get that story to the people - nothing was too much.  Today?  Today you have sellouts - narcissists who want their name in the headlines and care nothing for the truth.  They are the first ones to throw truth under the bus because at the end of the day it is all about them.   These same journalists will be the first to go when Communism takes over so what have they gained for all their bowing down to the left?  Nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  They have sold their own souls for filthy lucre'.  That is what they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media is not about news anymore. It is about making money and spreading propaganda. You have to read news from various sources to actually get to the bottom of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right about that!.  You get some truly great articles, Vikrant. I really appreciate how much you are ahead of things and get the news out there for us.  Thank you.   I appreciate it.
Click to expand...



It just takes a little bit of common sense to notice the propaganda. It is surprising though how many people fall for it. Some people are so brainwashed that they get angry when they come across facts that undermine their false belief.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

That is true, Vikrant.  I encounter it with Christians who listen year after year to some minister telling them they must make a vow to do this and this and join their church - none of it in scripture mind you - they listen to the prosperity gospel and have come to believe their reward is on the earth - not heaven - it's all nonsense.   They will be judged for financing a false gospel not rewarded for it!  When I tell them the truth it doesn't sit well with them - what?  Should I lie instead?  No.  I'll tell it like it is.  

People invest a lot of time in their false belief systems and some have invested a good sum of money too!  Still what good will it do them to remain in a place of ignorance over the matter?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Well jesus is not doing a very good job protecting from sexual predators. Does he not hear their screams as their rectums are ripped asunder.
Satanic's? show me the evidence that will match the constant abuse doled  out by  Gods very own possessions, the christian priesthood.

Two safe ways to defame a person, one wait till he is dead, two in the house of commons under parliamentary privilege

I still have enough faith in British Justice to wait for the various police investigations and inquiries to end, then if charges are brought I will wait for justice to be dispensed..


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, Vikrant, there was a time when a journalist was a journalist.  Not this nonsense you see today.  Mediocrity is their middle name - many cannot even spell correctly - but there was a sense of duty to the American public to report the news.  The good - the bad - the ugly - they would even risk their lives to get that story to the people - nothing was too much.  Today?  Today you have sellouts - narcissists who want their name in the headlines and care nothing for the truth.  They are the first ones to throw truth under the bus because at the end of the day it is all about them.   These same journalists will be the first to go when Communism takes over so what have they gained for all their bowing down to the left?  Nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  They have sold their own souls for filthy lucre'.  That is what they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media is not about news anymore. It is about making money and spreading propaganda. You have to read news from various sources to actually get to the bottom of things.
Click to expand...

BBC news is the best in the world. The Guardian is still a wonderful investigative organ, it even brought Rupert Murdoch the owner of Fox and various other pieces of dross to his knees.
Hack Attack How the Truth Caught Up With Rupert Murdoch by Nick Davies review Books The Guardian


----------



## I.P.Freely

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they filter news.  I know they do their level best not to report most of the crimes by Muslims in the UK and throughout Europe - when France was set on fire there was not as much reported about it as I thought there should have been.  In France it was out of fear they didn't report too much - but what was America's excuse?  Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
Click to expand...

You can understand the hypocrisy of rabid bigots like Phoenall , they dont give a shit for the abused if there are not any Muslims involved.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Ronald Reagan the very good friend of Thatcher is alleged to have abused boys provided by Thatchers other pedo friend Jimmy Savile.
The Franklin Coverup Scandal The Child sex ring that reached Bush Reagan Whitehouse


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting sectarian violence in a western country tars the image of the western country. Therefore it is a big No. Things like sectarian violence are supposed to only happen in non-white countries. However, reality does not conform to this wishful thinking. So they create their version of reality by selective reporting of news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can understand the hypocrisy of rabid bigots like Phoenall , they dont give a shit for the abused if there are not any Muslims involved.
Click to expand...


Are you okay? I think you could be delirious or something.  Maybe you are crushing on Phoenall or something?  Sorry, I think he's married or something, so you probably aren't really his type.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know and you get some really good news reports to us!
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, Vikrant, there was a time when a journalist was a journalist.  Not this nonsense you see today.  Mediocrity is their middle name - many cannot even spell correctly - but there was a sense of duty to the American public to report the news.  The good - the bad - the ugly - they would even risk their lives to get that story to the people - nothing was too much.  Today?  Today you have sellouts - narcissists who want their name in the headlines and care nothing for the truth.  They are the first ones to throw truth under the bus because at the end of the day it is all about them.   These same journalists will be the first to go when Communism takes over so what have they gained for all their bowing down to the left?  Nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  They have sold their own souls for filthy lucre'.  That is what they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media is not about news anymore. It is about making money and spreading propaganda. You have to read news from various sources to actually get to the bottom of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right about that!.  You get some truly great articles, Vikrant. I really appreciate how much you are ahead of things and get the news out there for us.  Thank you.   I appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It just takes a little bit of common sense to notice the propaganda. It is surprising though how many people fall for it. Some people are so brainwashed that they get angry when they come across facts that undermine their false belief.
Click to expand...


Because it's lies.  If what you said was anything NEAR being true, then of course EVERY pedophile scandal that has ever occurred here in the US would have been covered up and the media would have remained silent on it, but that is NOT the case, is it?  Some of you people are so full of it, you aren't even funny.  Your hatred of the US and perhaps white people is pretty clear, though not unexpected.


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the reason why we don't hear about this in the news here in America (although my world news viewing is actually kind of limited, as there has been so MUCH going on here in States to worry about), is because a lot of people here in America would just not care enough.  The low interest and amount of traffic in this thread kind of proves that much.    But no, it couldn't be about ratings and money, it MUST be about racism.  So, our police AND our media are racists now.  God, our whole country is just a big racist cesspool according to some people I suppose.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the reason why we don't hear about this in the news here in America (although my world news viewing is actually kind of limited, as there has been so MUCH going on here in States to worry about), is because a lot of people here in America would just not care enough.  The low interest and amount of traffic in this thread kind of proves that much.    But no, it couldn't be about ratings and money, it MUST be about racism.  So, our police AND our media are racists now.  God, our whole country is just a big racist cesspool according to some people I suppose.


you said it. Bloomberg Politics Poll Finds Most Americans See Race Relations Worsening Since Obama s Election - Bloomberg Politics


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the reason why we don't hear about this in the news here in America (although my world news viewing is actually kind of limited, as there has been so MUCH going on here in States to worry about), is because a lot of people here in America would just not care enough.  The low interest and amount of traffic in this thread kind of proves that much.    But no, it couldn't be about ratings and money, it MUST be about racism.  So, our police AND our media are racists now.  God, our whole country is just a big racist cesspool according to some people I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> you said it. Bloomberg Politics Poll Finds Most Americans See Race Relations Worsening Since Obama s Election - Bloomberg Politics
Click to expand...


Yes, the gap of "understanding" so to speak is widening between us.  It's sad that there are so many people who seem to derive JOY from it.  OF course, nobody of sound mind understands why people would riot and loot and think they are making some kind of valid point, but this thread is NOT about the US.  Vikrant is going to scold you.


----------



## Phoenall

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also has to do with ratings.  They air the stories they think are going to garner the most attention.  I imagine that is why we haven't heard much about this particular case in America.  Sadly, a lot of people would not care because it is happening in another country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can understand the hypocrisy of rabid bigots like Phoenall , they dont give a shit for the abused if there are not any Muslims involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you okay? I think you could be delirious or something.  Maybe you are crushing on Phoenall or something?  Sorry, I think he's married or something, so you probably aren't really his type.
Click to expand...




 Straight, happily married for 30 years, 2 children and 1 grand daughter. So definitely not my type, him being a champagne socialist or Bolshevik as they were called in Russia


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the reason why we don't hear about this in the news here in America (although my world news viewing is actually kind of limited, as there has been so MUCH going on here in States to worry about), is because a lot of people here in America would just not care enough.  The low interest and amount of traffic in this thread kind of proves that much.    But no, it couldn't be about ratings and money, it MUST be about racism.  So, our police AND our media are racists now.  God, our whole country is just a big racist cesspool according to some people I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> you said it. Bloomberg Politics Poll Finds Most Americans See Race Relations Worsening Since Obama s Election - Bloomberg Politics
Click to expand...




 What do you expect, he is getting his own back for all people of colour and will destroy America given half a chance. Just waiting for him to make an executive desicion and declare himself KING of the USA


----------



## Vikrant

All you bigots, 

Take it easy. This thread is  here to discuss a valid issue. I totally understand that some people think that we should not discuss any negative issues when it involves a white country. I disagree. I think we ought to be able to discuss negative issues about both white and non-white countries. Negative issues are not an exclusive domain of non-white countries as we are witnessing. Therefore threads like these are a necessity. Now, if it hurts your pride and you are losing sleep because of it then simply stay out of the thread. I will continue to post the new updates as they are available.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the reason why we don't hear about this in the news here in America (although my world news viewing is actually kind of limited, as there has been so MUCH going on here in States to worry about), is because a lot of people here in America would just not care enough.  The low interest and amount of traffic in this thread kind of proves that much.    But no, it couldn't be about ratings and money, it MUST be about racism.  So, our police AND our media are racists now.  God, our whole country is just a big racist cesspool according to some people I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> you said it. Bloomberg Politics Poll Finds Most Americans See Race Relations Worsening Since Obama s Election - Bloomberg Politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the gap of "understanding" so to speak is widening between us.  It's sad that there are so many people who seem to derive JOY from it.  OF course, nobody of sound mind understands why people would riot and loot and think they are making some kind of valid point, but this thread is NOT about the US.  Vikrant is going to scold you.
Click to expand...

you brought it up idiot


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media knows that negative stories about white folks does not sell well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can understand the hypocrisy of rabid bigots like Phoenall , they dont give a shit for the abused if there are not any Muslims involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you okay? I think you could be delirious or something.  Maybe you are crushing on Phoenall or something?  Sorry, I think he's married or something, so you probably aren't really his type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight, happily married for 30 years, 2 children and 1 grand daughter. So definitely not my type, him being a champagne socialist or Bolshevik as they were called in Russia
Click to expand...

you left out racist, welfare cheat and homophobe.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Thatcher kept her cabinet compliant by various methods, blackmail was one.
Tory child abuse whistleblower Margaret Thatcher knew all about underage sex ring among ministers - Mirror Online


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  There are PLENTY of negative stories about white people, as well as other ethnic groups.  You are starting to get a little silly about this.
> 
> That statement really angers me because it is bogus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can understand the hypocrisy of rabid bigots like Phoenall , they dont give a shit for the abused if there are not any Muslims involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you okay? I think you could be delirious or something.  Maybe you are crushing on Phoenall or something?  Sorry, I think he's married or something, so you probably aren't really his type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight, happily married for 30 years, 2 children and 1 grand daughter. So definitely not my type, him being a champagne socialist or Bolshevik as they were called in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out racist, welfare cheat and homophobe.
Click to expand...




That would be you, still waiting for you to provide the evidence.................


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get angry. Imagine how a dark skinned person feels who is constantly a target of propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> You can understand the hypocrisy of rabid bigots like Phoenall , they dont give a shit for the abused if there are not any Muslims involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you okay? I think you could be delirious or something.  Maybe you are crushing on Phoenall or something?  Sorry, I think he's married or something, so you probably aren't really his type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight, happily married for 30 years, 2 children and 1 grand daughter. So definitely not my type, him being a champagne socialist or Bolshevik as they were called in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out racist, welfare cheat and homophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be you, still waiting for you to provide the evidence.................
Click to expand...

When did you last work?, how old are you? and if as you claimed your pension puts you in the 40% tax bracket, why as you also claim do you visit the post office weekly to pay a class 2 stamp?


----------



## Care4all

I.P.Freely said:


> Thatcher kept her cabinet compliant by various methods, blackmail was one.
> Tory child abuse whistleblower Margaret Thatcher knew all about underage sex ring among ministers - Mirror Online


WOW!


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can understand the hypocrisy of rabid bigots like Phoenall , they dont give a shit for the abused if there are not any Muslims involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay? I think you could be delirious or something.  Maybe you are crushing on Phoenall or something?  Sorry, I think he's married or something, so you probably aren't really his type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight, happily married for 30 years, 2 children and 1 grand daughter. So definitely not my type, him being a champagne socialist or Bolshevik as they were called in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out racist, welfare cheat and homophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be you, still waiting for you to provide the evidence.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you last work?, how old are you? and if as you claimed your pension puts you in the 40% tax bracket, why as you also claim do you visit the post office weekly to pay a class 2 stamp?
Click to expand...




 STALKING and TROLLING again yappy dog.    You had all those answers on another board so why bring your hatred and racism on here.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay? I think you could be delirious or something.  Maybe you are crushing on Phoenall or something?  Sorry, I think he's married or something, so you probably aren't really his type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight, happily married for 30 years, 2 children and 1 grand daughter. So definitely not my type, him being a champagne socialist or Bolshevik as they were called in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out racist, welfare cheat and homophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be you, still waiting for you to provide the evidence.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you last work?, how old are you? and if as you claimed your pension puts you in the 40% tax bracket, why as you also claim do you visit the post office weekly to pay a class 2 stamp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STALKING and TROLLING again yappy dog.    You had all those answers on another board so why bring your hatred and racism on here.
Click to expand...

The fact that you were proud to be a welfare fraud on the other board( you brought the other board up) to quote you " if the eastern europeans can come here and cheat the system why cant I" you also exposed your hatred of catholics and black people as a BNP member.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straight, happily married for 30 years, 2 children and 1 grand daughter. So definitely not my type, him being a champagne socialist or Bolshevik as they were called in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> you left out racist, welfare cheat and homophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be you, still waiting for you to provide the evidence.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you last work?, how old are you? and if as you claimed your pension puts you in the 40% tax bracket, why as you also claim do you visit the post office weekly to pay a class 2 stamp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STALKING and TROLLING again yappy dog.    You had all those answers on another board so why bring your hatred and racism on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you were proud to be a welfare fraud on the other board( you brought the other board up) to quote you " if the eastern europeans can come here and cheat the system why cant I" you also exposed your hatred of catholics and black people as a BNP member.
Click to expand...


Maybe you need to grow up or something?  This thread is NOT about him.  NONE of that is relevant to the topic.  Start a thread about this man if you are so obsessed with his personal life.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the reason why we don't hear about this in the news here in America (although my world news viewing is actually kind of limited, as there has been so MUCH going on here in States to worry about), is because a lot of people here in America would just not care enough.  The low interest and amount of traffic in this thread kind of proves that much.    But no, it couldn't be about ratings and money, it MUST be about racism.  So, our police AND our media are racists now.  God, our whole country is just a big racist cesspool according to some people I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> you said it. Bloomberg Politics Poll Finds Most Americans See Race Relations Worsening Since Obama s Election - Bloomberg Politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the gap of "understanding" so to speak is widening between us.  It's sad that there are so many people who seem to derive JOY from it.  OF course, nobody of sound mind understands why people would riot and loot and think they are making some kind of valid point, but this thread is NOT about the US.  Vikrant is going to scold you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you brought it up idiot
Click to expand...


"No, YOU'RE an idiot."  Lol.  

How old are you anyway?  Like 12 or something?    Notice how you start immediately with the name-calling because you are apparently incapable of coherent thought.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> Thatcher kept her cabinet compliant by various methods, blackmail was one.
> Tory child abuse whistleblower Margaret Thatcher knew all about underage sex ring among ministers - Mirror Online



This article just seems to be throwing accusations about wildly.  Where is the evidence that any of this true?  I'm just thinking of ALL the reports such agencies must have to deal with on a regular basis, a lot of the unfounded.  Sorry, but you need EVIDENCE if you are going to go accusing someone like Margaret Thatcher.  Let's take a look at what the accuser is saying happened here.  He was apparently asked if he had any evidence and said evidence would be forthcoming.  I don't see any wrongdoing here on the part of the people he reported this to.  Sorry, but you would need to have more than the word of ONE person, who obviously is holding some type of grudge.  You need to have evidence.  Otherwise, anyone can just accuse anyone else of doing horrible things . . . 

Snippet:  
Margaret Thatcher was warned that senior ministers were involved in a child sex ring, a former Tory activist claims.

Anthony Gilberthorpe says he sent her a 40-page dossier in 1989 accusing Cabinet members of abusing underage boys at drug-fuelled conference parties.

Mr Gilberthorpe, who claims he was ordered to recruit boys for the ministers, says he posted the “graphic” allegations to Mrs Thatcher after befriending her.

Mr Gilberthorpe, who was a young Tory hopeful when he was asked to recruit for the parties, said: “I outlined exactly what I had witnessed and informed her I intended to expose it.

“I had met Mrs Thatcher on several occasions and even presented her with a birthday cake in 1983. I believed she had to know.”

He said that being overlooked for the safe Tory seat of Gloucester in April 1986 made up his mind to shop the ministers. “I believe I was stitched up and it gave me an insight into the treacherous nature of the party,” he added.

“It was one of the reasons I decided reveal what I’d witnessed. I made it very clear to Mrs Thatcher most trusted ministers had been at these parties with boys who were between 15 and 16.

“I also told her of the amount of illegal drugs like cocaine that were consumed.

“I underlined the names of Keith Joseph, Rhodes Boyson and one MP still serving today. I also said I had seen Michael Havers at a party in Blackpool held at the hotel pool in 1983.”

At the time Sir Keith Joseph was the Education Secretary and hailed as the “founding father of Thatcherism”. He died in 1994 aged 76. Sir Rhodes Boyson held several ministerial posts in his career. An advocate of corporal punishment in schools, he died in 2012 at 87.

Mr Gilberthorpe says he received no response from No10 – but was called to a meeting at a House of Lords tearoom with William Hague, who had replaced ex-Home Secretary Leon Brittan as MP for Richmond in North Yorks.

Mr Gilberthorpe, now 52, said: “I have no idea why William Hague was chosen to deal with my allegations.

“He introduced a high ranking civil servant who was also there. Then the civil servant turned to me and said, ‘Now what is this all about?’ I felt very uncomfortable and surrounded, so I loudly told them, ‘What this is about is the way I’m being treated’.”

Gilberthorpe says he then was ushered into a nearby private room.

He said: “The civil servant told me ‘I’ve been made aware of your letter and the very serious allegations in there. Can you substantiate any of the claims?’ I told him I was flagging up things I had seen. He then said ‘Why you are writing to the Prime Minister about these matters is beyond me’.

“I was asked if there was any evidence and I told him it would emerge in time. The civil servant then said ‘What you’ve said is extremely libelous and slanderous. This meeting is finished’.

“Mr Hague hardly said anything. I was ushered out and that was that. I was angry. I thought I’d hit a brick wall and there seemed no other place to go.”

A source close to Mr Hague yesterday said the Foreign Secretary “has no recollection of ever meeting this individual”.

Mr Gilberthorpe has a picture of them both together at Mr Hague’s private office in 2003 where he had hoped to raise the matter again but decided against it.

The source said Mr Hague would not remember as he does “tens of thousands of these grip and grin photographs”.

Last night the civil servant, who we are not naming, did not reply to requests for a comment. Meanwhile speculation is growing over claims Mrs Thatcher must have been aware of rumours about ministers and under-age boys.


----------



## ChrisL

Also, how did this guy KNOW all of these things were going on?  Was he a participant?  Was he a witness?  Had he spoken to any of the alleged victims?  Why didn't he go to the police IMMEDIATELY, but instead wait to file some formal complaint with the higher ups?  This article leaves me with more questions than answers.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straight, happily married for 30 years, 2 children and 1 grand daughter. So definitely not my type, him being a champagne socialist or Bolshevik as they were called in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> you left out racist, welfare cheat and homophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be you, still waiting for you to provide the evidence.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you last work?, how old are you? and if as you claimed your pension puts you in the 40% tax bracket, why as you also claim do you visit the post office weekly to pay a class 2 stamp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STALKING and TROLLING again yappy dog.    You had all those answers on another board so why bring your hatred and racism on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you were proud to be a welfare fraud on the other board( you brought the other board up) to quote you " if the eastern europeans can come here and cheat the system why cant I" you also exposed your hatred of catholics and black people as a BNP member.
Click to expand...





EVIDENCE of your claims that I am a walfare fraud, if you even know what that means. Also EVIDENCE of my membership of the BNP and my hatred of Catholics and blacks. Or are you being spoon fed false details by your fellow neo marxists.

Time to report your STALKING and FLAMING see if the Mods will ban you


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> you left out racist, welfare cheat and homophobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be you, still waiting for you to provide the evidence.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you last work?, how old are you? and if as you claimed your pension puts you in the 40% tax bracket, why as you also claim do you visit the post office weekly to pay a class 2 stamp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STALKING and TROLLING again yappy dog.    You had all those answers on another board so why bring your hatred and racism on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you were proud to be a welfare fraud on the other board( you brought the other board up) to quote you " if the eastern europeans can come here and cheat the system why cant I" you also exposed your hatred of catholics and black people as a BNP member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE of your claims that I am a walfare fraud, if you even know what that means. Also EVIDENCE of my membership of the BNP and my hatred of Catholics and blacks. Or are you being spoon fed false details by your fellow neo marxists.
> 
> Time to report your STALKING and FLAMING see if the Mods will ban you
Click to expand...

The truth always hurts.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> Also, how did this guy KNOW all of these things were going on?  Was he a participant?  Was he a witness?  Had he spoken to any of the alleged victims?  Why didn't he go to the police IMMEDIATELY, but instead wait to file some formal complaint with the higher ups?  This article leaves me with more questions than answers.


That is why I am prepared to wait for the inquiries findings.Notice how Toenail has nothing to say about this abuse scandal. The racist would be doing his usual act if the Muslims were involved.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how did this guy KNOW all of these things were going on?  Was he a participant?  Was he a witness?  Had he spoken to any of the alleged victims?  Why didn't he go to the police IMMEDIATELY, but instead wait to file some formal complaint with the higher ups?  This article leaves me with more questions than answers.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I am prepared to wait for the inquiries findings.Notice how Toenail has nothing to say about this abuse scandal. The racist would be doing his usual act if the Muslims were involved.
Click to expand...


Some of them come from a culture and with the ideals of "innocence and purity and youth, i.e. virginity" being VERY important in their lives.  When they move to other countries where such acts are considered a crime, they are not just going to accept that and stop wanting VERY young girls/women.  They think it's their right according to Muhammed!!  This is a great example of culture clash.  Most if not all 1st world countries do NOT marry off their girls at 12 years old where that is quite common in some Muslim countries because of their ideology.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be you, still waiting for you to provide the evidence.................
> 
> 
> 
> When did you last work?, how old are you? and if as you claimed your pension puts you in the 40% tax bracket, why as you also claim do you visit the post office weekly to pay a class 2 stamp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STALKING and TROLLING again yappy dog.    You had all those answers on another board so why bring your hatred and racism on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you were proud to be a welfare fraud on the other board( you brought the other board up) to quote you " if the eastern europeans can come here and cheat the system why cant I" you also exposed your hatred of catholics and black people as a BNP member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE of your claims that I am a walfare fraud, if you even know what that means. Also EVIDENCE of my membership of the BNP and my hatred of Catholics and blacks. Or are you being spoon fed false details by your fellow neo marxists.
> 
> Time to report your STALKING and FLAMING see if the Mods will ban you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth always hurts.
Click to expand...




Does it, well you must be speaking from experience. Still waiting for your proof of your claims, or would that show the mods that you are a stalker and troll and have you kicked of yet another board


----------



## I.P.Freely

you are trying very hard to get me silenced...........I wonder why. 
Still no comment about the abuse...........I wonder why.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> you are trying very hard to get me silenced...........I wonder why.
> Still no comment about the abuse...........I wonder why.






 Put your money were your mouth is, lets see if you have any strength in your convictions.

 I have commented before and said the same thing everytime.

 IRRESPECTIVE OF RACE, CREED, COLOUR OR RELIGION ANY PERSON PROVEN GUILTY OF CHILD SEX ABUSE SHOULD BE GIVEN TWO CHANCES. THEY SHOULD BE LOCKED UP IN A WOODEN HUT FULL OF FLAMABLE MATERIAL WITH A STONE PILLAR IN THE CENTRE ON WHICH IS A VICE. THEY SHOULD BE TETHERED TO THE VICE BY THE PENIS AND THE JAWS TIGHTENED. THERE SHOULD BE A RUSTY OLD KNIFE CLOSE TO THE VICE THAT THEY CAN REACH. THE HUT SHOULD SOAKED IN ANY FLAMABLE LIQUID AND THEN SET ALIGHT, HERE IS WERE THE CHOICES COME INTO PLAY. THEY CAN EITHER BURN TO DEATH OR BLEED TO DEATH, THE CHOICE IS THEIRS.

Too gory for you this time round, as you found it not to your liking on the other boards and claimed it was how the Nazis would do it.

 I wonder which option you would go for ?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying very hard to get me silenced...........I wonder why.
> Still no comment about the abuse...........I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your money were your mouth is, lets see if you have any strength in your convictions.
> 
> I have commented before and said the same thing everytime.
> 
> IRRESPECTIVE OF RACE, CREED, COLOUR OR RELIGION ANY PERSON PROVEN GUILTY OF CHILD SEX ABUSE SHOULD BE GIVEN TWO CHANCES. THEY SHOULD BE LOCKED UP IN A WOODEN HUT FULL OF FLAMABLE MATERIAL WITH A STONE PILLAR IN THE CENTRE ON WHICH IS A VICE. THEY SHOULD BE TETHERED TO THE VICE BY THE PENIS AND THE JAWS TIGHTENED. THERE SHOULD BE A RUSTY OLD KNIFE CLOSE TO THE VICE THAT THEY CAN REACH. THE HUT SHOULD SOAKED IN ANY FLAMABLE LIQUID AND THEN SET ALIGHT, HERE IS WERE THE CHOICES COME INTO PLAY. THEY CAN EITHER BURN TO DEATH OR BLEED TO DEATH, THE CHOICE IS THEIRS.
> 
> Too gory for you this time round, as you found it not to your liking on the other boards and claimed it was how the Nazis would do it.
> 
> I wonder which option you would go for ?
Click to expand...

 why not provide a link Scrounger? scared it would expose your other Nazi style treatment of Gays.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying very hard to get me silenced...........I wonder why.
> Still no comment about the abuse...........I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your money were your mouth is, lets see if you have any strength in your convictions.
> 
> I have commented before and said the same thing everytime.
> 
> IRRESPECTIVE OF RACE, CREED, COLOUR OR RELIGION ANY PERSON PROVEN GUILTY OF CHILD SEX ABUSE SHOULD BE GIVEN TWO CHANCES. THEY SHOULD BE LOCKED UP IN A WOODEN HUT FULL OF FLAMABLE MATERIAL WITH A STONE PILLAR IN THE CENTRE ON WHICH IS A VICE. THEY SHOULD BE TETHERED TO THE VICE BY THE PENIS AND THE JAWS TIGHTENED. THERE SHOULD BE A RUSTY OLD KNIFE CLOSE TO THE VICE THAT THEY CAN REACH. THE HUT SHOULD SOAKED IN ANY FLAMABLE LIQUID AND THEN SET ALIGHT, HERE IS WERE THE CHOICES COME INTO PLAY. THEY CAN EITHER BURN TO DEATH OR BLEED TO DEATH, THE CHOICE IS THEIRS.
> 
> Too gory for you this time round, as you found it not to your liking on the other boards and claimed it was how the Nazis would do it.
> 
> I wonder which option you would go for ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not provide a link Scrounger? scared it would expose your other Nazi style treatment of Gays.
Click to expand...






MORE LIES, you TROLLS and STALKERS are all the same. LIARS and BULLIES.

 What do you want a link to my views on ALL child abusers, isn't that what I posted. Now do be a good neo Marxist stooge and crawl back down your slimy hole with all the other low life scum.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying very hard to get me silenced...........I wonder why.
> Still no comment about the abuse...........I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your money were your mouth is, lets see if you have any strength in your convictions.
> 
> I have commented before and said the same thing everytime.
> 
> IRRESPECTIVE OF RACE, CREED, COLOUR OR RELIGION ANY PERSON PROVEN GUILTY OF CHILD SEX ABUSE SHOULD BE GIVEN TWO CHANCES. THEY SHOULD BE LOCKED UP IN A WOODEN HUT FULL OF FLAMABLE MATERIAL WITH A STONE PILLAR IN THE CENTRE ON WHICH IS A VICE. THEY SHOULD BE TETHERED TO THE VICE BY THE PENIS AND THE JAWS TIGHTENED. THERE SHOULD BE A RUSTY OLD KNIFE CLOSE TO THE VICE THAT THEY CAN REACH. THE HUT SHOULD SOAKED IN ANY FLAMABLE LIQUID AND THEN SET ALIGHT, HERE IS WERE THE CHOICES COME INTO PLAY. THEY CAN EITHER BURN TO DEATH OR BLEED TO DEATH, THE CHOICE IS THEIRS.
> 
> Too gory for you this time round, as you found it not to your liking on the other boards and claimed it was how the Nazis would do it.
> 
> I wonder which option you would go for ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not provide a link Scrounger? scared it would expose your other Nazi style treatment of Gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES, you TROLLS and STALKERS are all the same. LIARS and BULLIES.
> 
> What do you want a link to my views on ALL child abusers, isn't that what I posted. Now do be a good neo Marxist stooge and crawl back down your slimy hole with all the other low life scum.
Click to expand...

What was it you said about Gypsies at about the same time.........why not post the link Scrounger.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying very hard to get me silenced...........I wonder why.
> Still no comment about the abuse...........I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your money were your mouth is, lets see if you have any strength in your convictions.
> 
> I have commented before and said the same thing everytime.
> 
> IRRESPECTIVE OF RACE, CREED, COLOUR OR RELIGION ANY PERSON PROVEN GUILTY OF CHILD SEX ABUSE SHOULD BE GIVEN TWO CHANCES. THEY SHOULD BE LOCKED UP IN A WOODEN HUT FULL OF FLAMABLE MATERIAL WITH A STONE PILLAR IN THE CENTRE ON WHICH IS A VICE. THEY SHOULD BE TETHERED TO THE VICE BY THE PENIS AND THE JAWS TIGHTENED. THERE SHOULD BE A RUSTY OLD KNIFE CLOSE TO THE VICE THAT THEY CAN REACH. THE HUT SHOULD SOAKED IN ANY FLAMABLE LIQUID AND THEN SET ALIGHT, HERE IS WERE THE CHOICES COME INTO PLAY. THEY CAN EITHER BURN TO DEATH OR BLEED TO DEATH, THE CHOICE IS THEIRS.
> 
> Too gory for you this time round, as you found it not to your liking on the other boards and claimed it was how the Nazis would do it.
> 
> I wonder which option you would go for ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not provide a link Scrounger? scared it would expose your other Nazi style treatment of Gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES, you TROLLS and STALKERS are all the same. LIARS and BULLIES.
> 
> What do you want a link to my views on ALL child abusers, isn't that what I posted. Now do be a good neo Marxist stooge and crawl back down your slimy hole with all the other low life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it you said about Gypsies at about the same time.........why not post the link Scrounger.
Click to expand...





 Why don't you TROLL, or would you prefer I inform the mods of your TROLLING and STALKING. I see your fellow criminal STALKER  has stopped posting on here, I wonder why.
 How about you post the link to your claims about SNP child abusers, and why you defend them. Or how the Scots could live of the back of oil money, after the wells have shut down.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying very hard to get me silenced...........I wonder why.
> Still no comment about the abuse...........I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your money were your mouth is, lets see if you have any strength in your convictions.
> 
> I have commented before and said the same thing everytime.
> 
> IRRESPECTIVE OF RACE, CREED, COLOUR OR RELIGION ANY PERSON PROVEN GUILTY OF CHILD SEX ABUSE SHOULD BE GIVEN TWO CHANCES. THEY SHOULD BE LOCKED UP IN A WOODEN HUT FULL OF FLAMABLE MATERIAL WITH A STONE PILLAR IN THE CENTRE ON WHICH IS A VICE. THEY SHOULD BE TETHERED TO THE VICE BY THE PENIS AND THE JAWS TIGHTENED. THERE SHOULD BE A RUSTY OLD KNIFE CLOSE TO THE VICE THAT THEY CAN REACH. THE HUT SHOULD SOAKED IN ANY FLAMABLE LIQUID AND THEN SET ALIGHT, HERE IS WERE THE CHOICES COME INTO PLAY. THEY CAN EITHER BURN TO DEATH OR BLEED TO DEATH, THE CHOICE IS THEIRS.
> 
> Too gory for you this time round, as you found it not to your liking on the other boards and claimed it was how the Nazis would do it.
> 
> I wonder which option you would go for ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not provide a link Scrounger? scared it would expose your other Nazi style treatment of Gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES, you TROLLS and STALKERS are all the same. LIARS and BULLIES.
> 
> What do you want a link to my views on ALL child abusers, isn't that what I posted. Now do be a good neo Marxist stooge and crawl back down your slimy hole with all the other low life scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it you said about Gypsies at about the same time.........why not post the link Scrounger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you TROLL, or would you prefer I inform the mods of your TROLLING and STALKING. I see your fellow criminal STALKER  has stopped posting on here, I wonder why.
> How about you post the link to your claims about SNP child abusers, and why you defend them. Or how the Scots could live of the back of oil money, after the wells have shut down.
Click to expand...

How can I Scroungers if I am banned like you claim. You are the one who needs to clear this up not I,prove me a liar you racist bigot and post the links.


----------



## Vikrant

Two more former British government ministers have been named to London police as members of a powerful pedophile ring who systematically abused boys during the 1970s and 1980s.

...

Two More Ex-Government Ministers Linked to UK Pedophile Ring News teleSUR


----------



## Vikrant

Now that the dust has settled. There are few questions that we need to ask ourselves. How reliable were the policies formulated by these corrupt politicians? Do we need to make retroactive amendments to their actions as policy makers?


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Two more former British government ministers have been named to London police as members of a powerful pedophile ring who systematically abused boys during the 1970s and 1980s.
> 
> ...
> 
> Two More Ex-Government Ministers Linked to UK Pedophile Ring News teleSUR



What I do not understand is WHY did this man not go and complain about this immediately if he was alleged "recruited" to find children for members of Parliament to abuse? What in the hell is wrong with HIM?  If he actually did this, he should be also charged.  Just because he got a twinge of conscience about it later on does not excuse his putting children in harm's way.  And supposedly this has been going on since the 70s and 80s?  This story just seems to get more and more strange all the time.  What in the hell kind of people are running the country?   It's all quite disturbing IMO, to think that a scandal this big could go on for this long and nobody says anything or comes up with any evidence or names for DECADES?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more former British government ministers have been named to London police as members of a powerful pedophile ring who systematically abused boys during the 1970s and 1980s.
> 
> ...
> 
> Two More Ex-Government Ministers Linked to UK Pedophile Ring News teleSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I do not understand is WHY did this man not go and complain about this immediately if he was alleged "recruited" to find children for members of Parliament to abuse? What in the hell is wrong with HIM?  If he actually did this, he should be also charged.  Just because he got a twinge of conscience about it later on does not excuse his putting children in harm's way.  And supposedly this has been going on since the 70s and 80s?  This story just seems to get more and more strange all the time.  What in the hell kind of people are running the country?   It's all quite disturbing IMO, to think that a scandal this big could go on for this long and nobody says anything or comes up with any evidence or names for DECADES?
Click to expand...


A good number of accused were ministers. As such they were in a position to construct both foreign and domestic policies of the UK. This should be a cause of concern for the people. I think it is time for us to examine the policies enacted by these corrupt politicians and its affects on the people of the United Kingdom.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sorry, but I cannot help but think of an incident that occurred here in the USA where there was allegedly a huge child porn/molestation ring run by the people in a local town.  I was either very young or maybe not even born yet (I can't remember what year/years this allegedly occurred - I will google in a minute).  Anyhow, supposedly there were a bunch of people involved, daycare providers, teachers, preachers, parents, etc., and they did "devil worshipping" with the children, but it turned out that the whole thing was made up.  I don't remember how or why, but that was apparently the case, so I would like to see some good evidence.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant 

Here is a link for you.  I mean, this stuff is just . . . incredible, so you can understand why I would want to see some actual evidence before condemning any of these people.  Do you know how many people's lives were RUINED by all of this stuff?  

Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant
> 
> Here is a link for you.  I mean, this stuff is just . . . incredible, so you can understand why I would want to see some actual evidence before condemning any of these people.  Do you know how many people's lives were RUINED by all of this stuff?
> 
> Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



You are mixing up apples with oranges.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Here is a link for you.  I mean, this stuff is just . . . incredible, so you can understand why I would want to see some actual evidence before condemning any of these people.  Do you know how many people's lives were RUINED by all of this stuff?
> 
> Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mixing up apples and oranges.
Click to expand...


No, I am not.  This sounds eerily similar to what happened here in the US.  I'm not saying it is or isn't true (and neither can you). I am saying I would like to see some kind of evidence before I go convicting people of such a horrible crime, especially something that is so long reaching.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more former British government ministers have been named to London police as members of a powerful pedophile ring who systematically abused boys during the 1970s and 1980s.
> 
> ...
> 
> Two More Ex-Government Ministers Linked to UK Pedophile Ring News teleSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I do not understand is WHY did this man not go and complain about this immediately if he was alleged "recruited" to find children for members of Parliament to abuse? What in the hell is wrong with HIM?  If he actually did this, he should be also charged.  Just because he got a twinge of conscience about it later on does not excuse his putting children in harm's way.  And supposedly this has been going on since the 70s and 80s?  This story just seems to get more and more strange all the time.  What in the hell kind of people are running the country?   It's all quite disturbing IMO, to think that a scandal this big could go on for this long and nobody says anything or comes up with any evidence or names for DECADES?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good number of accused were ministers. As such they were in a position to construct both foreign and domestic policies of the UK. This should be a cause of concern for the people. I think it is time for us to examine the policies enacted by these corrupt politicians and its affects on the people of the United Kingdom.
Click to expand...


Well, what policies would be of concern to you?  Isn't child abuse illegal in the UK?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Here is a link for you.  I mean, this stuff is just . . . incredible, so you can understand why I would want to see some actual evidence before condemning any of these people.  Do you know how many people's lives were RUINED by all of this stuff?
> 
> Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mixing up apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not.  This sounds eerily similar to what happened here in the US.  I'm not saying it is or isn't true (and neither can you). I am saying I would like to see some kind of evidence before I go convicting people of such a horrible crime, especially something that is so long reaching.
Click to expand...


A dossier containing evidence against 22 former politicians was just handed over to the police few days ago by John Mann, MP who is in charge of the investigation. I have posted the link which points to that report. John Mann himself said that the evidence is very strong.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more former British government ministers have been named to London police as members of a powerful pedophile ring who systematically abused boys during the 1970s and 1980s.
> 
> ...
> 
> Two More Ex-Government Ministers Linked to UK Pedophile Ring News teleSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I do not understand is WHY did this man not go and complain about this immediately if he was alleged "recruited" to find children for members of Parliament to abuse? What in the hell is wrong with HIM?  If he actually did this, he should be also charged.  Just because he got a twinge of conscience about it later on does not excuse his putting children in harm's way.  And supposedly this has been going on since the 70s and 80s?  This story just seems to get more and more strange all the time.  What in the hell kind of people are running the country?   It's all quite disturbing IMO, to think that a scandal this big could go on for this long and nobody says anything or comes up with any evidence or names for DECADES?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good number of accused were ministers. As such they were in a position to construct both foreign and domestic policies of the UK. This should be a cause of concern for the people. I think it is time for us to examine the policies enacted by these corrupt politicians and its affects on the people of the United Kingdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what policies would be of concern to you?  Isn't child abuse illegal in the UK?
Click to expand...


Any policy that these guys actively lobbied for should come under radar.


----------



## Vikrant

> A dossier of evidence, compiled by a Labor member of parliament (MP) and handed to police, lists 22 politicians — including three serving MPs and three current members of parliament's upper chamber, the House of Lords  — alleged to have participated in the networks.



UK Police Investigating Five Alleged Pedophile Rings Involving Highly Influential Politicians VICE News


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Here is a link for you.  I mean, this stuff is just . . . incredible, so you can understand why I would want to see some actual evidence before condemning any of these people.  Do you know how many people's lives were RUINED by all of this stuff?
> 
> Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mixing up apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not.  This sounds eerily similar to what happened here in the US.  I'm not saying it is or isn't true (and neither can you). I am saying I would like to see some kind of evidence before I go convicting people of such a horrible crime, especially something that is so long reaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dossier containing evidence against 22 former politicians was just handed over to the police few days ago by John Mann, MP who is in charge of the investigation. I have posted the link which points to that report. John Mann himself said that the evidence is very strong.
Click to expand...


Okay, but we don't know what the evidence IS besides a "list of names" and some anecdotes.  That's all I'm saying.  That is why, here in America, it is important that we have trials before we convict people and that the evidence must be reliable and obtained legally, etc.  

^^^  
This gets me to thinking about the differences in the UK and the US when it comes to media coverage.  Apparently in the UK, they are not allowed to release the names until trial?  Is that how it works?  I was thinking of how our Freedom of the Press kind of interferes with an individual's right to a fair trial, when a lot of times a person can be convicted in the public eye because of biased media coverage and name dropping, etc.  So, even if a person is innocent, it seems their lives are destroyed because of that.  I wonder if anyone ever thinks of that?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Here is a link for you.  I mean, this stuff is just . . . incredible, so you can understand why I would want to see some actual evidence before condemning any of these people.  Do you know how many people's lives were RUINED by all of this stuff?
> 
> Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mixing up apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not.  This sounds eerily similar to what happened here in the US.  I'm not saying it is or isn't true (and neither can you). I am saying I would like to see some kind of evidence before I go convicting people of such a horrible crime, especially something that is so long reaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dossier containing evidence against 22 former politicians was just handed over to the police few days ago by John Mann, MP who is in charge of the investigation. I have posted the link which points to that report. John Mann himself said that the evidence is very strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but we don't know what the evidence IS besides a "list of names" and some anecdotes.  That's all I'm saying.  That is why, here in America, it is important that we have trials before we convict people and that the evidence must be reliable and obtained legally, etc.
> 
> ^^^
> This gets me to thinking about the differences in the UK and the US when it comes to media coverage.  Apparently in the UK, they are not allowed to release the names until trial?  Is that how it works?  I was thinking of how our Freedom of the Press kind of interferes with an individual's right to a fair trial, when a lot of times a person can be convicted in the public eye because of biased media coverage and name dropping, etc.  So, even if a person is innocent, it seems their lives are destroyed because of that.  I wonder if anyone ever thinks of that?
Click to expand...


Even in the U.S. investigations are kept confidential. The investigation that we are talking about involves very powerful people. You have to be careful and discrete when you are investigating powerful people.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Here is a link for you.  I mean, this stuff is just . . . incredible, so you can understand why I would want to see some actual evidence before condemning any of these people.  Do you know how many people's lives were RUINED by all of this stuff?
> 
> Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mixing up apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not.  This sounds eerily similar to what happened here in the US.  I'm not saying it is or isn't true (and neither can you). I am saying I would like to see some kind of evidence before I go convicting people of such a horrible crime, especially something that is so long reaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dossier containing evidence against 22 former politicians was just handed over to the police few days ago by John Mann, MP who is in charge of the investigation. I have posted the link which points to that report. John Mann himself said that the evidence is very strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but we don't know what the evidence IS besides a "list of names" and some anecdotes.  That's all I'm saying.  That is why, here in America, it is important that we have trials before we convict people and that the evidence must be reliable and obtained legally, etc.
> 
> ^^^
> This gets me to thinking about the differences in the UK and the US when it comes to media coverage.  Apparently in the UK, they are not allowed to release the names until trial?  Is that how it works?  I was thinking of how our Freedom of the Press kind of interferes with an individual's right to a fair trial, when a lot of times a person can be convicted in the public eye because of biased media coverage and name dropping, etc.  So, even if a person is innocent, it seems their lives are destroyed because of that.  I wonder if anyone ever thinks of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even in the U.S. investigations are kept confidential. The investigation that we are talking about involves very powerful people. You have to be careful and discrete when you are investigating powerful people.
Click to expand...


Well still, my thought makes sense.  How can it be okay for people's names to be released to the public, and to have programs such as the Nancy Grace Show, which convict a person in the court of public opinion before that person has even had the chance to have a fair trial with all of the accurate evidence presented, all sides of the story, etc.?  I was just thinking that, even though we would be salivating for names of the accused, perhaps that isn't really the right thing to do.


----------



## Vikrant

If the accused were immigrants (dark skinned) no evidence would have been needed. People would have been gleefully posting all sorts of non-sense about immigrants. But it is  hard to swallow the bitter pill when upper class whites,  as white as it gets were involved. I get the discomfort. But it is what it is.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> If the accused were immigrants (dark skinned) no evidence would have been needed. People would have been gleefully posting all sorts of non-sense about immigrants. But it is  hard to swallow the bitter pill when upper class whites,  as white as it gets were involved. I get the discomfort. But it is what it is.



That is not true.  The divide is between rich and poor because even immigrants (legal immigrants) are entitled to a fair trial.  The problem is that the rich can afford the best defense.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the accused were immigrants (dark skinned) no evidence would have been needed. People would have been gleefully posting all sorts of non-sense about immigrants. But it is  hard to swallow the bitter pill when upper class whites,  as white as it gets were involved. I get the discomfort. But it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.  The divide is between rich and poor because even immigrants (legal immigrants) are entitled to a fair trial.  The problem is that the rich can afford the best defense.
Click to expand...


You are mixing up apples with oranges. If you read my post again you may notice that you and I are talking about two different things.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the accused were immigrants (dark skinned) no evidence would have been needed. People would have been gleefully posting all sorts of non-sense about immigrants. But it is  hard to swallow the bitter pill when upper class whites,  as white as it gets were involved. I get the discomfort. But it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.  The divide is between rich and poor because even immigrants (legal immigrants) are entitled to a fair trial.  The problem is that the rich can afford the best defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mixing up apples with oranges. If you read my post again you may notice that you and I are talking about two different things.
Click to expand...



If the accused names were not given out, then no one would KNOW their race, whether they were rich or poor, or anything else about the accused person.  So no, it is not apples and oranges.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the accused were immigrants (dark skinned) no evidence would have been needed. People would have been gleefully posting all sorts of non-sense about immigrants. But it is  hard to swallow the bitter pill when upper class whites,  as white as it gets were involved. I get the discomfort. But it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.  The divide is between rich and poor because even immigrants (legal immigrants) are entitled to a fair trial.  The problem is that the rich can afford the best defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mixing up apples with oranges. If you read my post again you may notice that you and I are talking about two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the accused names were not given out, then no one would KNOW their race, whether they were rich or poor, or anything else about the accused person.  So no, it is not apples and oranges.
Click to expand...


It is absurd to suggest that you can indict without a name.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Judges in the UK quite frequently bar the publication of a defendants name in sexual abuse cases to protect the victim.
Witness Protection and Anonymity Legal Guidance The Crown Prosecution Service


----------



## I.P.Freely

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Here is a link for you.  I mean, this stuff is just . . . incredible, so you can understand why I would want to see some actual evidence before condemning any of these people.  Do you know how many people's lives were RUINED by all of this stuff?
> 
> Satanic ritual abuse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mixing up apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am not.  This sounds eerily similar to what happened here in the US.  I'm not saying it is or isn't true (and neither can you). I am saying I would like to see some kind of evidence before I go convicting people of such a horrible crime, especially something that is so long reaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dossier containing evidence against 22 former politicians was just handed over to the police few days ago by John Mann, MP who is in charge of the investigation. I have posted the link which points to that report. John Mann himself said that the evidence is very strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but we don't know what the evidence IS besides a "list of names" and some anecdotes.  That's all I'm saying.  That is why, here in America, it is important that we have trials before we convict people and that the evidence must be reliable and obtained legally, etc.
> 
> ^^^
> This gets me to thinking about the differences in the UK and the US when it comes to media coverage.  Apparently in the UK, they are not allowed to release the names until trial?  Is that how it works?  I was thinking of how our Freedom of the Press kind of interferes with an individual's right to a fair trial, when a lot of times a person can be convicted in the public eye because of biased media coverage and name dropping, etc.  So, even if a person is innocent, it seems their lives are destroyed because of that.  I wonder if anyone ever thinks of that?
Click to expand...

A person has to be charged with an offence by the CPS before he goes to court, the person is still regarded as innocent until found guilty.
The police are still investigating so no charges have been laid. That is why various News outlets who linked Mcalpines  name to pedophilia were hammered in court for defamation.


----------



## Vikrant

I.P.Freely said:


> Judges in the UK quite frequently bar the publication of a defendants name in sexual abuse cases to protect the victim.
> Witness Protection and Anonymity Legal Guidance The Crown Prosecution Service



Good point. That is why we do not know the names of all accused. Whatever few names we know is a product of investigative journalism.


----------



## Vikrant

...



> The woman behind the allegations says she was forced to sleep with the prince when she was under age, and on three occasions - in London, New York and on a private Caribbean island owned by Epstein - between 1999 and 2002.



...



> The prince, who is fifth in line to the throne, has previously been criticised for his former friendship with Epstein, who was sentenced to 18 months in prison for soliciting a minor for prostitution.



...

BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman behind the allegations says she was forced to sleep with the prince when she was under age, and on three occasions - in London, New York and on a private Caribbean island owned by Epstein - between 1999 and 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince, who is fifth in line to the throne, has previously been criticised for his former friendship with Epstein, who was sentenced to 18 months in prison for soliciting a minor for prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace
Click to expand...


Nice cherry picking of quotes.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman behind the allegations says she was forced to sleep with the prince when she was under age, and on three occasions - in London, New York and on a private Caribbean island owned by Epstein - between 1999 and 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince, who is fifth in line to the throne, has previously been criticised for his former friendship with Epstein, who was sentenced to 18 months in prison for soliciting a minor for prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace
Click to expand...


Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman behind the allegations says she was forced to sleep with the prince when she was under age, and on three occasions - in London, New York and on a private Caribbean island owned by Epstein - between 1999 and 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince, who is fifth in line to the throne, has previously been criticised for his former friendship with Epstein, who was sentenced to 18 months in prison for soliciting a minor for prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
Click to expand...


My agenda:
Save the space. 

What you need to do to read rest of the article:
Click the hyperlink and read rest of the stuff.

You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman behind the allegations says she was forced to sleep with the prince when she was under age, and on three occasions - in London, New York and on a private Caribbean island owned by Epstein - between 1999 and 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince, who is fifth in line to the throne, has previously been criticised for his former friendship with Epstein, who was sentenced to 18 months in prison for soliciting a minor for prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman behind the allegations says she was forced to sleep with the prince when she was under age, and on three occasions - in London, New York and on a private Caribbean island owned by Epstein - between 1999 and 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince, who is fifth in line to the throne, has previously been criticised for his former friendship with Epstein, who was sentenced to 18 months in prison for soliciting a minor for prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
Click to expand...


The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman behind the allegations says she was forced to sleep with the prince when she was under age, and on three occasions - in London, New York and on a private Caribbean island owned by Epstein - between 1999 and 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince, who is fifth in line to the throne, has previously been criticised for his former friendship with Epstein, who was sentenced to 18 months in prison for soliciting a minor for prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
Click to expand...


Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines?  Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines?  Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?
Click to expand...


You got your answer. But you are not interested in the answer. Because you have an agenda that only non-whites do the wrong thing. When you are faced with an overwhelming truth that deposes your false belief, you attack the messenger. If you really had read the article and more importantly if your really understood the article, you would have  known that the prince in question came under heavy criticism for his association with Epstein, a convicted child molester. The prince even had to resign from his job. That is a separate issue unto itself. The woman is not backing down. She is willing to go to the ringer. That is the gist. If there is any agenda, it is on your side; work on it.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines?  Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your answer. But you are not interested in the answer. Because you have an agenda that only non-whites do the wrong thing. When you are faced with an overwhelming truth that deposes your false belief, you attack the messenger. If you really had read the article and more importantly if your really understood the article, you would have  known that the prince in question came under heavy criticism for his association with Epstein, a convicted child molester. The prince even had to resign from his job. That is a separate issue unto itself. The woman is not backing down. She is willing to go to the ringer. That is the gist. If there is any agenda, it is on your side; work on it.
Click to expand...


I am not the one starting threads and cherry picking quotes.  That would be you.  I am responding to YOUR thread and YOUR quotes.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines?  Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your answer. But you are not interested in the answer. Because you have an agenda that only non-whites do the wrong thing. When you are faced with an overwhelming truth that deposes your false belief, you attack the messenger. If you really had read the article and more importantly if your really understood the article, you would have  known that the prince in question came under heavy criticism for his association with Epstein, a convicted child molester. The prince even had to resign from his job. That is a separate issue unto itself. The woman is not backing down. She is willing to go to the ringer. That is the gist. If there is any agenda, it is on your side; work on it.
Click to expand...


So WHAT is the evidence?  All I see is a bunch of he said/she said.  I have YET to see any evidence of any crimes yet.  WHERE is the evidence?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines?  Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your answer. But you are not interested in the answer. Because you have an agenda that only non-whites do the wrong thing. When you are faced with an overwhelming truth that deposes your false belief, you attack the messenger. If you really had read the article and more importantly if your really understood the article, you would have  known that the prince in question came under heavy criticism for his association with Epstein, a convicted child molester. The prince even had to resign from his job. That is a separate issue unto itself. The woman is not backing down. She is willing to go to the ringer. That is the gist. If there is any agenda, it is on your side; work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So WHAT is the evidence?
Click to expand...


Read the article.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines?  Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your answer. But you are not interested in the answer. Because you have an agenda that only non-whites do the wrong thing. When you are faced with an overwhelming truth that deposes your false belief, you attack the messenger. If you really had read the article and more importantly if your really understood the article, you would have  known that the prince in question came under heavy criticism for his association with Epstein, a convicted child molester. The prince even had to resign from his job. That is a separate issue unto itself. The woman is not backing down. She is willing to go to the ringer. That is the gist. If there is any agenda, it is on your side; work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So WHAT is the evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the article.
Click to expand...


It's just accusations.  Where is the evidence.  Please quote all the evidence submitted in your links and post them in one quote.  That way, we can all look at this evidence.


----------



## ChrisL

This whole thing seems a bit far fetched to be believable without any kind of corroborating evidence besides "she says/he says."  I need something more.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines?  Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your answer. But you are not interested in the answer. Because you have an agenda that only non-whites do the wrong thing. When you are faced with an overwhelming truth that deposes your false belief, you attack the messenger. If you really had read the article and more importantly if your really understood the article, you would have  known that the prince in question came under heavy criticism for his association with Epstein, a convicted child molester. The prince even had to resign from his job. That is a separate issue unto itself. The woman is not backing down. She is willing to go to the ringer. That is the gist. If there is any agenda, it is on your side; work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So WHAT is the evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just accusations.  Where is the evidence.  Please quote all the evidence submitted in your links and post them in one quote.  That way, we can all look at this evidence.
Click to expand...


Your questions indicate following:

a) You did not comprehend the article
b) You do not understand how the legal system works

Once again: it is going to the court just like the cases that involved many of the Muslim accused. I find it interesting that you were super enthusiastic about attacking the cultures of Muslim countries and did not indicate you wanted wait till the trial was over. Now, you want people to wait till the trial is over before they can post a link to objective reports from news organization like BBC. If anyone wants to see an agenda they can see very clearly who has the agenda. As far I am concerned, I have posted reports about both whites and non-whites. That clearly indicates that I do not have any agenda along the racial lines. You however are exactly opposite.


----------



## Vikrant

This is one step in the right direction. It will protect children from becoming victims of pedophile British politicians and elites. 

---

LONDON: Children from the age of 11 in Britain are to be taught about the difference between rape and consensual sex amid concerns that teenagers are coming under unprecedented pressure to have intercourse at an early age.

The classes will begin this year and will teach children how to recognise and respond to sexual pressure, coercion and manipulative techniques, including lying, 'The Sunday Times' reported.

In an article for the newspaper to mark International Women's Day, UK education secretary Nicky Morgan writes: "We have to face the fact that many pressures girls face today were unimaginable to my generation and it's our duty to ensure that our daughters leave school able to navigate the challenges and choices they'll face in adulthood."

One of the techniques that could be employed is "conscience alley", a gathering originally devised to help actors come to terms with their characters, but soon to be used in English schools to teach children about the dangers and dilemmas of consenting to sexual intercourse.

It is all part of a new government attempt to encourage discussion of difficult subjects such as rape, coercion and at what point teenagers are capable of agreeing to sex.

These so-called consent classes may be taught in English schools soon after the Easter school holidays, after concerns that teenagers are coming under unprecedented pressure to have intercourse at an early age.

Parents, teachers and government officials are also increasingly concerned about the prevalence of porn and sexting in children's lives.

UK plans rape classes for 11 year olds - The Times of India


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> including lying,



Come on - how many men can truthfully claimed they've never lied to a woman to get her into the sack?
Bloody hell, I've done it loads of times.
I've been everything from a scientist to an RAF pilot on leave, with loads of stuff in between.
The last was a total lie about my work at BAE systems, developing new radar tech for fighter aircraft.
Silly cow saw a cash machine on legs, and dropped her knickers - is that rape?


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> including lying,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on - how many men can truthfully claimed they've never lied to a woman to get her into the sack?
> Bloody hell, I've done it loads of times.
> I've been everything from a scientist to an RAF pilot on leave, with loads of stuff in between.
> The last was a total lie about my work at BAE systems, developing new radar tech for fighter aircraft.
> Silly cow saw a cash machine on legs, and dropped her knickers - is that rape?
Click to expand...


It is if she is incapable of consent because she's a minor.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> BBC News - Prince Andrew sex claims emphatically denied by palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines? * Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?*
Click to expand...



I have to agree - at this point it's all hearsay, speculation and no evidence 

I'm often skeptical of these sorts of things until statements are made under oath at least.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines? * Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree - at this point it's all hearsay, speculation and no evidence
> 
> I'm often skeptical of these sorts of things until statements are made under oath at least.
Click to expand...


It just seems like a LOT of people are involved.  I have a hard time that this could have been kept such a big secret for so long.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines?  Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got your answer. But you are not interested in the answer. Because you have an agenda that only non-whites do the wrong thing. When you are faced with an overwhelming truth that deposes your false belief, you attack the messenger. If you really had read the article and more importantly if your really understood the article, you would have  known that the prince in question came under heavy criticism for his association with Epstein, a convicted child molester. The prince even had to resign from his job. That is a separate issue unto itself. The woman is not backing down. She is willing to go to the ringer. That is the gist. If there is any agenda, it is on your side; work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So WHAT is the evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just accusations.  Where is the evidence.  Please quote all the evidence submitted in your links and post them in one quote.  That way, we can all look at this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your questions indicate following:
> 
> a) You did not comprehend the article
> b) You do not understand how the legal system works
> 
> Once again: it is going to the court just like the cases that involved many of the Muslim accused. I find it interesting that you were super enthusiastic about attacking the cultures of Muslim countries and did not indicate you wanted wait till the trial was over. Now, you want people to wait till the trial is over before they can post a link to objective reports from news organization like BBC. If anyone wants to see an agenda they can see very clearly who has the agenda. As far I am concerned, I have posted reports about both whites and non-whites. That clearly indicates that I do not have any agenda along the racial lines. You however are exactly opposite.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately for you, the truth is that it is the norm in a lot of Muslim cultures.  Also, I am not the one posting accusatory things.  That would be you.


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> including lying,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on - how many men can truthfully claimed they've never lied to a woman to get her into the sack?
> Bloody hell, I've done it loads of times.
> I've been everything from a scientist to an RAF pilot on leave, with loads of stuff in between.
> The last was a total lie about my work at BAE systems, developing new radar tech for fighter aircraft.
> Silly cow saw a cash machine on legs, and dropped her knickers - is that rape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is if she is incapable of consent because she's a minor.
Click to expand...


True, but last time I had sex with a 15 year old girl, I was about the same age.


----------



## Vikrant

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to post those two quotes and nothing else from the link?  What is your agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines? * Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree - at this point it's all hearsay, speculation and no evidence
> 
> I'm often skeptical of these sorts of things until statements are made under oath at least.
Click to expand...


I always find it curios that so many people choose not to read what has been posted and yet they choose to comment. If you read the thread, you will note that the investigation is being carried out by an MP John Mann. He has prepared the dossier and says that there are compelling evidence against several MPS and former ministers. Few days ago, house of a former Tory Harvey Proctor was raided. But of course all this is hearsay because it does not fit someone's narrative. 

---

The investigation into claims of a VIP paedophile sex ring widened dramatically yesterday after police raided the home of a disgraced Tory MP.

Harvey Proctor, 68, had been named on a list of politicians passed to police by campaigning Labour MP John Mann.

Scotland Yard officers spent two days searching his grace-and-favour home at Belvoir Castle in Leicestershire after a police team arrived on the estate on Wednesday.


Read more: John Mann says Harvey Proctor will be first of many Westminster figures in historic abuse probe Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines? * Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree - at this point it's all hearsay, speculation and no evidence
> 
> I'm often skeptical of these sorts of things until statements are made under oath at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find it curios that so many people choose not to read what has been posted and yet they choose to comment. If you read the thread, you will note that the investigation is being carried out by an MP John Mann. He has prepared the dossier and says that there are compelling evidence against several MPS and former ministers. Few days ago, house of a former Tory Harvey Proctor was raided. But of course all this is hearsay because it does not fit someone's narrative.
> 
> ---
> 
> The investigation into claims of a VIP paedophile sex ring widened dramatically yesterday after police raided the home of a disgraced Tory MP.
> 
> Harvey Proctor, 68, had been named on a list of politicians passed to police by campaigning Labour MP John Mann.
> 
> Scotland Yard officers spent two days searching his grace-and-favour home at Belvoir Castle in Leicestershire after a police team arrived on the estate on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Read more: John Mann says Harvey Proctor will be first of many Westminster figures in historic abuse probe Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...


Of course, the prosecutors are always confident.  Lol.  It seems pretty unbelievable that something this big was kept quiet for so long.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines? * Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree - at this point it's all hearsay, speculation and no evidence
> 
> I'm often skeptical of these sorts of things until statements are made under oath at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find it curios that so many people choose not to read what has been posted and yet they choose to comment. If you read the thread, you will note that the investigation is being carried out by an MP John Mann. He has prepared the dossier and says that there are compelling evidence against several MPS and former ministers. Few days ago, house of a former Tory Harvey Proctor was raided. But of course all this is hearsay because it does not fit someone's narrative.
> 
> ---
> 
> The investigation into claims of a VIP paedophile sex ring widened dramatically yesterday after police raided the home of a disgraced Tory MP.
> 
> Harvey Proctor, 68, had been named on a list of politicians passed to police by campaigning Labour MP John Mann.
> 
> Scotland Yard officers spent two days searching his grace-and-favour home at Belvoir Castle in Leicestershire after a police team arrived on the estate on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Read more: John Mann says Harvey Proctor will be first of many Westminster figures in historic abuse probe Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, the prosecutors are always confident.  Lol.  It seems pretty unbelievable that something this big was kept quiet for so long.
Click to expand...


That's kind of what makes me wonder....


----------



## Coyote

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save the space.
> 
> Click the hyperlink and read the rest of the stuff.
> 
> You can read more about what hyperlink is here:
> 
> Hyperlink - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines? * Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree - at this point it's all hearsay, speculation and no evidence
> 
> I'm often skeptical of these sorts of things until statements are made under oath at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find it curios that so many people choose not to read what has been posted and yet they choose to comment. If you read the thread, you will note that the investigation is being carried out by an MP John Mann. He has prepared the dossier and says that there are compelling evidence against several MPS and former ministers. Few days ago, house of a former Tory Harvey Proctor was raided. But of course all this is hearsay because it does not fit someone's narrative.
> 
> ---
> 
> The investigation into claims of a VIP paedophile sex ring widened dramatically yesterday after police raided the home of a disgraced Tory MP.
> 
> Harvey Proctor, 68, had been named on a list of politicians passed to police by campaigning Labour MP John Mann.
> 
> Scotland Yard officers spent two days searching his grace-and-favour home at Belvoir Castle in Leicestershire after a police team arrived on the estate on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Read more: John Mann says Harvey Proctor will be first of many Westminster figures in historic abuse probe Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...


My comment was on the Prince's involvement.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got your answer. But you are not interested in the answer. Because you have an agenda that only non-whites do the wrong thing. When you are faced with an overwhelming truth that deposes your false belief, you attack the messenger. If you really had read the article and more importantly if your really understood the article, you would have  known that the prince in question came under heavy criticism for his association with Epstein, a convicted child molester. The prince even had to resign from his job. That is a separate issue unto itself. The woman is not backing down. She is willing to go to the ringer. That is the gist. If there is any agenda, it is on your side; work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So WHAT is the evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just accusations.  Where is the evidence.  Please quote all the evidence submitted in your links and post them in one quote.  That way, we can all look at this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your questions indicate following:
> 
> a) You did not comprehend the article
> b) You do not understand how the legal system works
> 
> Once again: it is going to the court just like the cases that involved many of the Muslim accused. I find it interesting that you were super enthusiastic about attacking the cultures of Muslim countries and did not indicate you wanted wait till the trial was over. Now, you want people to wait till the trial is over before they can post a link to objective reports from news organization like BBC. If anyone wants to see an agenda they can see very clearly who has the agenda. As far I am concerned, I have posted reports about both whites and non-whites. That clearly indicates that I do not have any agenda along the racial lines. You however are exactly opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, the truth is that it is the norm in a lot of Muslim cultures.  Also, I am not the one posting accusatory things.  That would be you.
Click to expand...



I wouldn't say it's "the norm" any more than it's "the norm" in British culture.  But it is what gets reported.


----------



## Vikrant

Coyote said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines? * Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree - at this point it's all hearsay, speculation and no evidence
> 
> I'm often skeptical of these sorts of things until statements are made under oath at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find it curios that so many people choose not to read what has been posted and yet they choose to comment. If you read the thread, you will note that the investigation is being carried out by an MP John Mann. He has prepared the dossier and says that there are compelling evidence against several MPS and former ministers. Few days ago, house of a former Tory Harvey Proctor was raided. But of course all this is hearsay because it does not fit someone's narrative.
> 
> ---
> 
> The investigation into claims of a VIP paedophile sex ring widened dramatically yesterday after police raided the home of a disgraced Tory MP.
> 
> Harvey Proctor, 68, had been named on a list of politicians passed to police by campaigning Labour MP John Mann.
> 
> Scotland Yard officers spent two days searching his grace-and-favour home at Belvoir Castle in Leicestershire after a police team arrived on the estate on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Read more: John Mann says Harvey Proctor will be first of many Westminster figures in historic abuse probe Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was on the Prince's involvement.
Click to expand...


Prince was fired from his job for his misconduct. Nobody in UK will have balls to fire a prince for nothing.


----------



## Vikrant

Holy Crap! Margret Thatcher knew about the pedophile ring run by UK politicians. 

---

Cabinet office in child abuse cover-up: MoS beats attempt by No10 to gag VIP file that shows Thatcher knew about paedophile MP Cyril Smith

Read more: Maragaret Thatcher knew about paedophile MP Cyril Smith Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Holy Crap! Margret Thatcher knew about the pedophile ring run by UK politicians.



Seems so.
Fat pervy git Smith was protected by the establishment to the point where they buried the evidence and used the official secrets act to gag the cops.
I think the problem is, these guys know too many secrets, and bringing them down will see leaks that make Snowden's stuff look like a kid peeing in a river.


----------



## Vikrant

Allegations of satanic worship and child abuse involving the late firebrand Tory MP Enoch Powell have been handed to staff investigating the VIP pedophile sex ring alleged to have operated in Westminster in the 1980s.

Powell, who died in 1998, is one of a series of high-profile figures named in a Church of England (CofE) review into historic sex abuse, which was given to Scotland Yard by the Bishop of Durham Paul Butler.

The claims are reported to involve the abuse of children, as well as satanic rituals.

On Sunday evening the CofE confirmed the names of both Enoch Powell and Leo Abse – an eccentric Welsh MP who died in 2008 – had been given to detectives of Operation Fernbridge, the police investigation into the Westminster sex ring.

Butler, who is leading the Church’s review into sex abuse, said he was given the names by the former Bishop of Monmouth, Dominic Walker, who became aware of the allegations when he was working as a counselor in the 1980s.

Walker said Abse’s name was given to him by three survivors of abuse during counseling sessions. He further gave the investigation the names of two former Tory cabinet ministers, neither of whom had been previously linked to the investigation.

...

Bishop names late Tory MP Enoch Powell in child sex abuse satanic worship scandal RT UK


----------



## Vikrant

This particular case does not involve politicians; it involves UK police officers who raped children at children's prison center. I did not want to start a new thread so I am sticking it in here but if more stories emerge about police officers' involvement in rape case then I will start a separate thread. 

---

UK police have arrested two former officers on suspicion of physical and sexual assaults at a children’s prison in Consett, County Durham, North-East England.

The 69 and 58 year-old men were arrested as part of a long-running investigation in to historic sex abuse at the Medomsley Detention Centre.

The horrific abuse stretches back to the 1970’s and 80’s and victims have had decades long struggles for justice.

...

PressTV-UK police arrest officers in pedophile probe


----------



## eots

all of top 1% are rapist ,pedophiles and homosexual its part of their religion


----------



## eots

people cant handle the truth that practicing satanist run this world and hold the highest offce


----------



## eots

our world leaders gather at the grove do satanic rituals and cremating a child in epigraphy..running naked in the forest.. busing in male prostitutes but no one really cares


----------



## Vikrant

British police said Wednesday that they have received historical child sex abuse claims against 261 public figures, including 76 politicians, as they respond to a surge in complaints sparked by the Jimmy Savile scandal.

...

UK child abuse probe 261 people including 76 politicians under scanner Zee News


----------



## eots

Vikrant said:


> British police said Wednesday that they have received historical child sex abuse claims against 261 public figures, including 76 politicians, as they respond to a surge in complaints sparked by the Jimmy Savile scandal.
> 
> ...
> 
> UK child abuse probe 261 people including 76 politicians under scanner Zee News


----------



## Coyote

Vikrant said:


> British police said Wednesday that they have received historical child sex abuse claims against 261 public figures, including 76 politicians, as they respond to a surge in complaints sparked by the Jimmy Savile scandal.
> 
> ...
> 
> UK child abuse probe 261 people including 76 politicians under scanner Zee News



I just heard that on NPR - the scale of it, and the degree of coverup, even to threatening law enforcement officials was unbelievable


----------



## Vikrant

*Former UK PM Edward Heath 'raped 12 year-old boy at London flat'*

A man has claimed he was raped by Sir Edward Heath when he was 12, as police launch an inquiry into the alleged "cover-up" of child sex abuse allegations levelled at the former prime minister.

In an interview with The Mirror, the alleged victim, now in his 60s, claimed he was sexually assaulted by Sir Edward in his Mayfair flat in 1961 after being picked up while hitchhiking.

The boy, who claimed to have been abused throughout his childhood by his father and his paedophile friends, said Sir Edward picked him up along the A2 road in north Kent as he hitched a lift.

He claimed to have gone back to an apartment in Park Lane, London where he was raped.

It was not until 1965 that he says he realised who his alleged abuser was, recognising him from a picture in a newspaper in which Sir Edward was standing beside Margaret Thatcher.

In statements to his legal team reported in the newspaper he said: "I learned that he was MP for Bexley. This answered a lot of questions as to why no-one believed me about the London saga. I got called a liar and a fantasist."

The Metropolitan Police declined to comment on the claims.

Sir Edward, who was prime minister for four years in the 1970s, is the highest-profile figure to be embroiled in historic abuse allegations against prominent figures.

The Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) is looking into whether Wiltshire Police followed up a claim against Sir Edward, which was made in the 1990s.

A woman who was in charge of a brothel had been due to stand trial but said she would expose the top politician, according to reports.

Wiltshire Police have appealed for potential victims of Sir Edward to come forward, after launching an inquiry on the back of allegations made by a retired senior officer.

Superintendent Sean Memory of Wiltshire Police said: "The allegation is that a trial was due to take place in the 1990s and information was received in that trial that Sir Ted Heath was involved in the abuse of children and the allegation is from the result of that information that the trial never took place.

"A retired senior police officer has come forward towards the end of 2014 indicating that they were aware of this information.

...

Former UK PM Edward Heath raped 12 year-old boy at London flat - The Times of India


----------



## Vikrant

LONDON—Police in two more regions in the U.K. on Tuesday said they were investigating historical allegations of sex abuse against now-deceased former British Prime Minister Edward Heath, according to statements.

...

More Allegations Surface of Sex Abuse by Former British PM Heath - WSJ


----------



## Vikrant

*The UK is Investigating a Rumored Pedophile Ring That Went to the Very Top of its Government*

...

In March, Home Secretary Theresa May discussed the impact of a new judge based panel that will be investigating the possibility of a VIP pedophilia ring in the 1980’s. She believes that accusations like the one made against the former PM are “just the tip of the iceberg.” In an op-ed she wrote in The Telegraph, May writes, “In my discussions with older victims and survivors and their representatives, I began to realise how abuse is woven, covertly, into the fabric of our society.”

...







...

The UK is Investigating a Rumored Pedophile Ring That Went to the Very Top of its Government - RYOT News


----------



## Vikrant

Richard Huckle, a 30-year-old Briton described as the U.K.’s worst pedophile, was on Monday handed down 22 life sentences with a minimum term of 25 years by a London court. Huckle, who is believed to have sexually abused up to 200 children — most of them in Malaysia — had earlier admitted an “unprecedented and exceptional” 71 serious offenses, including 14 rapes and 31 sexual assaults.

...

Richard Huckle, UK’s ‘Worst Pedophile,’ Gets Life In Prison For Malaysia, Cambodia Crimes


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Richard Huckle, a 30-year-old Briton described as the U.K.’s worst pedophile, was on Monday handed down 22 life sentences with a minimum term of 25 years by a London court. Huckle, who is believed to have sexually abused up to 200 children — most of them in Malaysia — had earlier admitted an “unprecedented and exceptional” 71 serious offenses, including 14 rapes and 31 sexual assaults.
> 
> ...
> 
> Richard Huckle, UK’s ‘Worst Pedophile,’ Gets Life In Prison For Malaysia, Cambodia Crimes



is that which he did a crime in Malaysia and Cambodia?


----------



## Coyote

What a disgusting creep he is....



> When he was arrested, Huckle not only had over 20,000 indecent images and videos of his assault on children in his possession — many of which he shared through a website on the so-called dark web — he also tried to crowd-fund the release of these images online and *was even creating a manual to assist pedophiles commit crimes without being caught*.



Wonder where Dogmaphobe and Tilly are...they seem to think only Muslims are raping children (or, maybe that's the only time they care about child rape).


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> What a disgusting creep he is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he was arrested, Huckle not only had over 20,000 indecent images and videos of his assault on children in his possession — many of which he shared through a website on the so-called dark web — he also tried to crowd-fund the release of these images online and *was even creating a manual to assist pedophiles commit crimes without being caught*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where Dogmaphobe and Tilly are...they seem to think only Muslims are raping children (or, maybe that's the only time they care about child rape).
Click to expand...


I never read anything from dog or till that would suggest that they  "think"  that only muslims commit sex crimes against
children-----can you provide a link?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

May God help those children.  What a nightmare.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> *Former UK PM Edward Heath 'raped 12 year-old boy at London flat'*
> 
> A man has claimed he was raped by Sir Edward Heath when he was 12, as police launch an inquiry into the alleged "cover-up" of child sex abuse allegations levelled at the former prime minister.
> 
> In an interview with The Mirror, the alleged victim, now in his 60s, claimed he was sexually assaulted by Sir Edward in his Mayfair flat in 1961 after being picked up while hitchhiking.
> 
> The boy, who claimed to have been abused throughout his childhood by his father and his paedophile friends, said Sir Edward picked him up along the A2 road in north Kent as he hitched a lift.
> 
> He claimed to have gone back to an apartment in Park Lane, London where he was raped.
> 
> It was not until 1965 that he says he realised who his alleged abuser was, recognising him from a picture in a newspaper in which Sir Edward was standing beside Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> In statements to his legal team reported in the newspaper he said: "I learned that he was MP for Bexley. This answered a lot of questions as to why no-one believed me about the London saga. I got called a liar and a fantasist."
> 
> The Metropolitan Police declined to comment on the claims.
> 
> Sir Edward, who was prime minister for four years in the 1970s, is the highest-profile figure to be embroiled in historic abuse allegations against prominent figures.
> 
> The Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) is looking into whether Wiltshire Police followed up a claim against Sir Edward, which was made in the 1990s.
> 
> A woman who was in charge of a brothel had been due to stand trial but said she would expose the top politician, according to reports.
> 
> Wiltshire Police have appealed for potential victims of Sir Edward to come forward, after launching an inquiry on the back of allegations made by a retired senior officer.
> 
> Superintendent Sean Memory of Wiltshire Police said: "The allegation is that a trial was due to take place in the 1990s and information was received in that trial that Sir Ted Heath was involved in the abuse of children and the allegation is from the result of that information that the trial never took place.
> 
> "A retired senior police officer has come forward towards the end of 2014 indicating that they were aware of this information.
> 
> ...
> 
> Former UK PM Edward Heath raped 12 year-old boy at London flat - The Times of India


Edward Heath was a Satanist.  Do you have any idea of how many boys identified Edward Heath as the man who had raped them?  Boys that never even met each other and were in boys homes across the country /different regions, etc.?  I brought this up to someone over there and do you know they didn't want his "memory" to be harmed so they didn't want to know about what he did!  Jerry Savelle was another Satanist that preyed on hundreds of children (like Heath) and he got away with it as he was a celebrity and friends of the royal family.   The highest echelons of Europe are all involved in child sex parties.  The King of Belgium has been named - identified by victims who pointed to his photograph.  In Belgium there are elitists with royalty titles that go on child hunting parties -they not only ritually sexually abuse these small children in their Black Masses (these people are Satanists) - they actually hunt these kids like wild animals and kill them when they finally hunt them down.  This is what they do in Europe.  I've seen too many testimonies and stories on this.   It's happening.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> LONDON—Police in two more regions in the U.K. on Tuesday said they were investigating historical allegations of sex abuse against now-deceased former British Prime Minister Edward Heath, according to statements.
> 
> ...
> 
> More Allegations Surface of Sex Abuse by Former British PM Heath - WSJ


How many years has he been dead now?  And they are just now willing to consider that all of his victims were telling the truth?  How awful is that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

CAR – Child Abuse Recovery  » European royals killing naked children for fun at human hunting parties?

Teens were drugged, stripped naked, raped, hunted down in the woods and killed by European royals according to this week’s latest eyewitness to testify before the International Common Law Court of Justice in Brussels. The woman was the fourth eyewitness to give accounts about these human hunting parties of the global elite Ninth Circle Satanic Child Sacrifice Cult network. A former member of the Netherlands criminal drug syndicate known as Octopus testified that victims were obtained for these human hunting parties from juvenile detention centers in Belgium and Holland.

“In 2004 I was an involuntary witness to torture, rape and murder sessions of drugged children performed for a group of high ranked people of the Netherlands” stated a woman. “I was taken to a hunting party in Belgium close to Brussels where I saw two boys and a girl ages 14 to 16, hunted and killed by global elites. The human hunting party was heavily guarded by the Netherlands Royal Guards. I was told that King Albert of Belgium was present.”

Four eyewitnesses confirmed that as children and youths they were forced to attend human hunting parties where they and other children were raped, with some killed, and deceased boy’s penises were cut off. Allegedly there was a Dutch countryside palace where boys’ penises were displayed like trophies on a wall. Some hunting parties were hosted on the grounds of Belgium Queen Beatrix’s Palace.

Dutch therapist Toos Nijenhuis claimed that as a four year-old she was forced to witness murders of children that involved former Pope Ratzinger, a Dutch Catholic Cardinal, plus the father of Netherlands Belgium Queen Beatrix and Bilderberger Founder, Dutch Crown Prince Alfrink Bernhard. “I saw the former Pope Joseph Ratzinger murder a little girl″ another witness confirmed. “It was at a French chateau in the fall of 1987. It was ugly, horrible and didn’t happen just once. Ratzinger and Bernhard were some of the more prominent men who took part.”

In Ireland, Spain and Canada 34 child mass grave sites were discovered and appeared linked to Ninth Circle activities. The largest was the Mohawk Indian Residential School in Brantford Ontario where child remains were identified in 2008 before the Catholic Church, Canadian government and English Crown shut down the dig by professional archeologists. The 2013 ICLCJ Court had found Queen Elizabeth and Prince Phillip guilty for the Oct. 10 1964 disappearance of ten native children from the Catholic residential school in Kamloops British Columbia. In the first two weeks of the 2014 court witnesses identified Dutch and Belgian royal participants in the rape and killing of Mohawk children and newborns. Named were Bernhard and King Hendrick, consort to Queen Wilhelmina of Holland.

Alleged to be present during the human hunting parties were the late Prince Johan Friso and his wife Mabel Wisse Smit, former ministers, the top man of the Dutch army, the under secretary of the Raad Van State in the Netherlands, the Vice-Roy next to Queen Beatrix and other global business and political leaders including some from the US. “Surely the present King Willem Alexander and King Filip and their wives know about this abuse and murder of children” said one eyewitness.”They do nothing about it and likely are the ones to stop investigations and prosecutions.”

In January 2014 the brother of the king of Holland Prince Johan Friso passed away in a coma after these three Dutch-language websites shown here reached the internet. The websites revealed that Friso was at the human hunting and killing parties.”The story came on the internet after years of trying to move the policy and justice department in the Netherlands to act against the criminals,” an eyewitness said. “Nobody did anything to stop these criminals, probably because Queen Beatrix and King Albert likely interfered with the investigations.”
_______________
stories and photographs - I don't know if you can translate this or not :
Deel 1.Her Majesty's  secret service

Deel 2.Her Majesty's Secret Service / Part 2.

Deel 3.Her Majesty's Secret Service Part 3


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Graphic story - might be difficult to listen to her story - but this is one adult survivor who witnessed the ritual abuse, murder and was herself a victim of it:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

CAR – Child Abuse Recovery  » Mafia Wife Says Royals, Politicians, are Killing, Raping Children For Fun

Here is another eye witness to ritual killings by Dutch Royalty and elites including George Soros.  I've heard Soros was a Satanist before so that didn't surprise me that she would name him.


Published on Sep 9, 2014
Anne Marie van Blijenburgh, a key eyewitness to ritual child killings by Dutch royalty and other elites including George Soros, describe the murders that have occurred since 2004 in Belgium and Holland. This is part one of a four part statement she made before officers of the International Common Law Court of Justice this past summer, as part of its prosecution of Pope Francis and others for child trafficking and Ninth Circle ritual killings. The other parts of this interview are forthcoming. Recorded live on June 5, 2014 from Holland.

Her testimony: 

Queen Beatrix accused of killing children......

_In this video Anne Marie van Blijenburgh, the spouse of a Ndragheta criminal syndicate member, gives her firsthand eyewitness account on Ninth Circle Satanic Child Sacrifice Cult murders of “throw-away children,” claiming the killings are going on today in Belgium and Holland and have been since at least 2004. This just-released interview by Kevin Annett of the International Tribunal into Crimes of Church and State was done on June 5 2014 in preparation for Ann Marie’s testimony before 5 judges and 27 jury members of the International Common Law Court of Justice in Brussels. Due to death threats, ICLCJ Court officials and over 60 court witnesses to these same type of child rape and murders that appear to be under the direction of this Vatican and mafia-run Satanic group, remain in hiding. Watch for other parts of this interview forthcoming at_ www.itccs.org. 



*Transcript of Anne Marie van Blijenburgh video:*
“My name is Anne Marie van Blijenburgh. I have been married for twenty four years to Kees van Korlaar. Together with his three brothers, Kees van Korlaar formed a criminal organization known as the Octopus Syndicate (The Octopus Syndicate is a Holland slang term for Ndrangheta, the modern Italian-based mafia connected to the Vatican).


“By order of Dutch Queen Beatrix the criminals (or Ndrangheta Mafia) have worked from 1960 through today organizing the murder, torture and rape of children in Netherlands youth detention centers. Through the Dutch Court, the youth detention centers were asked for children who could work for Dutch Queen Beatrix. They gladly volunteered the files of certain children. If they wanted to verify what the criminals told them they were given a name and phone number of a high ranking officer in Queen Beatrix’s Court. That high ranking officer would tell them that indeed the criminals were seeking children to work for a certain period at the Dutch Court.


“After receiving the files, the criminals selected a child that had no relative or family. They told the youth detention center that those were the ones they wanted. The youth detention center would put the child on the train to Zwolle. In Zwolle, the criminals fetched the child from the station and brought them to a building that was equipped like a hotel. But, it was not working as a hotel, although there were people in the lobby as if the hotel was working. The child was put on a table and was given something to drink. The child was drugged with that drink.


“Beside the hotel was a building where the performance (a Satanic Child Sacrifice murder ritual) took place. In that building there were people sitting down. At a certain moment the child was brought into that building by the criminals, was tortured, raped and brutally murdered in front of those people.


“The audience was relatives and friends of (Dutch) Prince Johann Friso, the second son of (Dutch) Queen Beatrix. I was told that Johann Friso was quite insane and had an unhealthy interest in young children. He had a psychiatrist with him every day of his life. That psychiatrist’s name was Guus Pareau Dumont.


“The criminals organized those killings in accordance with Queen Beatrix. She paid for the killings. The criminals asked Johann Friso to bring his relatives and friends with him. The whole building was filled with very important people from the Netherlands. There were ministers, high ranking officers and all kinds of people that the criminals could photograph (while sexually abusing naked child victims). They blackmailed those people to get advantages using the (child pornography) photographs.”


Kevin Annett: Could you name some of the people who were present?


“The people who I recognized were Prince Johann Friso and his psychiatrist Guus Pareau Dumont. I recognized Johann’s wife Mabel Wisse Smit. She was there with an old man, XXXX (a prominent American businessman) I believe. I recognized a Herr Donner, a former minister of the law department, the Vice Roy of the Netherlands. I recognized Ernst Hirsch Ballin, a very important former Minister of Justice. I recognized a Mr. Van den Emster. He was for years the head of judges in the Netherlands. I recognized Dick Berlijn. He’s a former head of the military department in the Netherlands. I recognized a very important journalist. I recognized Carla Eradus, the wife of Friso’s psychiatrist Guus Pareau Dumont. Carla is the President of the Court in Amsterdam, a judge. I recognized Mark Rutte. He’s at this moment the President of the Netherlands. I recognized Geert Wilders. He is at this moment the head of the political party PVV and head of the Dutch Parliament.


“There were about fifty people every time I was taken there. I have been taken there three times. I have seen every time that they killed a child. I have seen two boys killed and one girl killed. I presume they were children from the Netherlands. I presume they came from detention centers and were recruited in the way I have told.”


Kevin Annett: You said that officials at the detention center thought that the children had been eaten?


“I asked a journalist of the paper De Telegraff in 2005 or 2006 to look that up for me. I asked them to publish in the newspaper what was happening. The journalist told me he had checked my story with all the youth detention centers in the Netherlands and had spoken to people who had indeed given those files to the criminals. They thought that the children they put on the train were going to be solicited to work in the court of Queen Beatrix. Some of those detention center people told the journalist that they thought that Queen Beatrix was eating those children up because they were putting them on the train to Zwolle. They never saw those children again or ever heard about them anymore.”
_________

These elitists are satanists.  In Satanism they sacrifice these children to Lucifer, they eat the flesh and drink the blood so when she says they are eating children - that is literal -eating the flesh of children.  Yes. Horrific, isn't it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read the link that you posted originally.  That is why I wonder why you chose those two particular items to quote out of the entire article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he (or she) is not believed, but that he (or she) cannot believe anyone else. ~ George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off and just answer the question.  Why those two particular lines? * Are you convicting this man in the court of public opinion before he has had a trial or before you know of the evidence in total?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree - at this point it's all hearsay, speculation and no evidence
> 
> I'm often skeptical of these sorts of things until statements are made under oath at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find it curios that so many people choose not to read what has been posted and yet they choose to comment. If you read the thread, you will note that the investigation is being carried out by an MP John Mann. He has prepared the dossier and says that there are compelling evidence against several MPS and former ministers. Few days ago, house of a former Tory Harvey Proctor was raided. But of course all this is hearsay because it does not fit someone's narrative.
> 
> ---
> 
> The investigation into claims of a VIP paedophile sex ring widened dramatically yesterday after police raided the home of a disgraced Tory MP.
> 
> Harvey Proctor, 68, had been named on a list of politicians passed to police by campaigning Labour MP John Mann.
> 
> Scotland Yard officers spent two days searching his grace-and-favour home at Belvoir Castle in Leicestershire after a police team arrived on the estate on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Read more: John Mann says Harvey Proctor will be first of many Westminster figures in historic abuse probe Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, the prosecutors are always confident.  Lol.  It seems pretty unbelievable that something this big was kept quiet for so long.
Click to expand...

First of all child rape, child sex parties is all part of Satanism and elitist activity.  Killing the children, eating their flesh, drinking their blood - all part of Satanism. There have been children who have survived this nightmare - who were regularly taken to these castles - and they grew up in orphanages.   The Kincora Boys Home most of the boys were murdered I believe so that no witnesses were left - I believe Edward Heath was a frequent guest to that boys home - so the fact that many of these people are political leaders, kings, queens, why does that surprise people?  They bow down to Satan and do these things for power.  Many are generational family bloodlines - like the Collins family.  Look how many Collins people are in political office today, Forts, cities named after them, you think that is a coincidence?  American people need to wake up.  Listen on the continent of Africa this is common knowledge that power goes to those who sell their souls to Satan and do these things - it is not so hidden as it is covered up here in USA.  In USA most people cannot even get past the fact that Satanism is real.  The Satanists who want to keep this under wraps will immediately start complaining about the "satanic panic" of the 80's.  and so on.......yes well the Bakersfield child sex paedophile ring at that daycare was run by Satanists and the FBI Chief Ted Gunderson found the tunnels - yet he was blocked from going any further in his investigation.  

And today?  I don't believe it has ever been as rampant as it is today.  The occult is very popular now - millions of people are involved in this not just some small obtuse group.  No.  It's big business and Satan has spread his kingdom of workers (Satanists) out like a Mafia network - organized crime - very organized and they all cover for one another so we shouldn't be surprised that these things never really get solved.  They will turn in a few people but the massive network of elitists and those who procure children for them (Like Michel Nihoul of Belgium who boasted he was the Monster of Belgium and would never be prosecuted for child trafficking -the Satanist elitists) continue to get away with this because they are above the law.  These people are literally above the law.  So when you wonder how so many children can disappear each year and never be found.  This is why.  As I said before, these hardcore Satanists are serial killers.  It isn't a one time thing.  It is continual and as Satanism grows the missing children, teens and adults will increase - until the body of Christ rises up and says that is enough and starts to be serious about exposing these hidden thing of darkness, confronting it and praying against it.  There are Satanists in churches pretending to be Pastors, Deacons, Sunday School teachers........you'd be amazed.  Witches sitting in the churches speaking curses over people - it is time for the churches in America to wake up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Ask yourselves why 60 minutes never wanted to do more stories like this one. I can tell you why.  They probably got threatened to not report on paedophile rings in Europe.  This case actually led to arrests.  This level of child abuse is what goes on every day in Europe and in the USA.  Believe it. note *  her 61 yr grandmother was a satanist who took her to the coven for ten years to attend black masses and be raped by men repeatedly - finally she was rescued and removed from her grandmother's custody.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The politcial elite paedo ring theories are ten a penny. I have a friend who is really into the conspiracy theories but he has yet to produce anything of substance.

I am not saying that there werent (arent) some paedos in parliament and some have been brought to justice.  
But this type of witch burning activity is laughable.

It even had me sympathising with that nazi **** Harvey Proctor.


----------



## irosie91

I am going to stay in my bed---UNDER THE COVERS---for the rest of my life------


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> What a disgusting creep he is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he was arrested, Huckle not only had over 20,000 indecent images and videos of his assault on children in his possession — many of which he shared through a website on the so-called dark web — he also tried to crowd-fund the release of these images online and *was even creating a manual to assist pedophiles commit crimes without being caught*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where Dogmaphobe and Tilly are...they seem to think only Muslims are raping children (or, maybe that's the only time they care about child rape).
Click to expand...

Sex tourism is an inherent part of christianity. Their evil god tells them to rape the infidel kids in order to submit to white power. Gary Glitter was another famous perve.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Tommy Tainant said:


> The politcial elite paedo ring theories are ten a penny. I have a friend who is really into the conspiracy theories but he has yet to produce anything of substance.
> 
> I am not saying that there werent (arent) some paedos in parliament and some have been brought to justice.
> But this type of witch burning activity is laughable.
> 
> It even had me sympathising with that nazi **** Harvey Proctor.


It isn't a theory when thousands of SRA victim children (survivors) of Europe have repeatedly identified your most powerful political figures by pointing to photographs of them - (children too young to know ANYTHING about politics or who it was raping them) identifying the people who were with them - the children they witnessed being raped, disemboweled, skinned alive, sacrificed to Lucifer - describing locations to the finest detail as Regina Louf did - These children, teens and adult survivors have ben telling anyone who would listen for many, many decades now.  Your problem is typical, Tommy.  You're either afraid for your own life or you know its true and do not care. Usually it is a combination of the two.  Mark Dutroux admitted that he was procuring children for the elite and Michel Nihoul boasted that his connections were so powerful he would never be prosecuted (even though 500,000 Belgians protested in the streets of Belgium at once against the satanic paedophile rings the King of Belgium was protecting).  Of course he was protecting them.  He's one of them. 

You can tell in that last video that although the policeman in video was admitting these crimes happen and that he believes the girl has told the truth (even as the psychologist in video is convinced her testimony is accurate)- he is notably on guard because undoubtedly pressure his superiors was to not let the media know just how rampant these cases are.  This report was in the 80's and since then no more reports - there is a major cover up going on today.  

Why are so many people in law enforcement, politics afraid to confront the evil within their own ranks?  They are complicit or they are being blackmailed or bribed because these people have something on them, or neither - they are afraid for their own lives / families.    There was a time when politicians could not be bought, bribed or intimidated.  There was a time when men who were in office were godly men who feared the Lord and didn't fear men. 

So what is the solution for fear?  It is to turn to the Lord Jesus Christ, repent of your sins and call upon Him to save you.  If you come out of sin, you won't be living in fear.  You'll become so bold that you won't even be able to "pretend" you are fearful because it will be so far removed from who you are (in Christ). 

Then you will speak out against evil when you see it.  Then you can do your part to pray against this wickedness and ask the Lord to expose it wherever it is and rescue these children.  OR you can hang out on a message board defending your homosexual pals and find yourselves suddenly destroyed and in hell one day.   My advice?  Redeem the time because you don't have much of it left.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The politcial elite paedo ring theories are ten a penny. I have a friend who is really into the conspiracy theories but he has yet to produce anything of substance.
> 
> I am not saying that there werent (arent) some paedos in parliament and some have been brought to justice.
> But this type of witch burning activity is laughable.
> 
> It even had me sympathising with that nazi **** Harvey Proctor.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a theory when thousands of SRA victim children (survivors) of Europe have repeatedly identified your most powerful political figures by pointing to photographs of them - (children too young to know ANYTHING about politics or who it was raping them) identifying the people who were with them - the children they witnessed being raped, disemboweled, skinned alive, sacrificed to Lucifer - describing locations to the finest detail as Regina Louf did - These children, teens and adult survivors have ben telling anyone who would listen for many, many decades now.  Your problem is typical, Tommy.  You're either afraid for your own life or you know its true and do not care. Usually it is a combination of the two.  Mark Dutroux admitted that he was procuring children for the elite and Michel Nihoul boasted that his connections were so powerful he would never be prosecuted (even though 500,000 Belgians protested in the streets of Belgium at once against the satanic paedophile rings the King of Belgium was protecting).  Of course he was protecting them.  He's one of them.
> 
> You can tell in that last video that although the policeman in video was admitting these crimes happen and that he believes the girl has told the truth (even as the psychologist in video is convinced her testimony is accurate)- he is notably on guard because undoubtedly pressure his superiors was to not let the media know just how rampant these cases are.  This report was in the 80's and since then no more reports - there is a major cover up going on today.
> 
> Why are so many people in law enforcement, politics afraid to confront the evil within their own ranks?  They are complicit or they are being blackmailed or bribed because these people have something on them, or neither - they are afraid for their own lives / families.    There was a time when politicians could not be bought, bribed or intimidated.  There was a time when men who were in office were godly men who feared the Lord and didn't fear men.
> 
> So what is the solution for fear?  It is to turn to the Lord Jesus Christ, repent of your sins and call upon Him to save you.  If you come out of sin, you won't be living in fear.  You'll become so bold that you won't even be able to "pretend" you are fearful because it will be so far removed from who you are (in Christ).
> 
> Then you will speak out against evil when you see it.  Then you can do your part to pray against this wickedness and ask the Lord to expose it wherever it is and rescue these children.  OR you can hang out on a message board defending your homosexual pals and find yourselves suddenly destroyed and in hell one day.   My advice?  Redeem the time because you don't have much of it left.
Click to expand...

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Its catnip for conspiracy theorists. There have been a shedload of investigations on this and there is always more smoke than fire.
I am not saying its not possible, I am saying that it is not proven.


----------

